# 2008 National Pix, Video & Fun



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Post all your Pictures, Video’s and stories here for all to enjoy.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Hello Everyone from Richmond~!
We are the first to update (Amanda say's Hello!) so do we get a special prize? How about a puppy?!! Ha!
We are having a blast. Have seen tons of familar faces and the cutest dogs ever~!! We have been busy busy busy.
Here is a quick pic of Dasher (on my messy bed) and the goody bag that we got.
Tomorrow I will have more pictures. Today most people are in the seminars~
We have been thinking of you all~~


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wahoooo, Thank you Katie. Cant wait to get there and meet everyone.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh How Cute! Dasher with a goodie bag! :kiss:

Thanks for posting Katie!!!:hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

If you popped Dasher IN the goodie bag----I WANT THAT ONE!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am soo excited to see all the havs and meet everyone!!! I do have some sad news...Miss. Betzie is not going to come with me. We think it would be best if she stayed home with her daddy and sisters after being away for a week. Plus I can use the money from the flight to buy all the neat things I will see. I so need to get my butt in gear. I have not even packed yet. I am getting ready to go to my sis house for a few then get my hair done. On the way home have to pick up my big girls from the groomers and then come home and get dinner ready for our company. I am soooo excited though. I will be ready to get there. Not a big fan of flying. Cya all soon!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Do we all get goodie bags or just people showing up?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I meant showing dogs....oops alot going on here!!!!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Yay first picture!!! I hope everyone has tons of fun and I can't wait to hear all about it.

Dasherman looks adorable, he has grown so much. You will have to share the details of the goody bag, its adorable!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes, they said at the registration table as long as you registered before Aug 11th then you get a goodie bag~

ps~ for anyone coming...we are in room c144!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Yes, they said at the registration table as long as you registered before Aug 11th then you get a goodie bag~
> 
> ps~ for anyone coming...*we are in room c144*!


I'll be right there! ound:

Katie~ Thanks for posting the update and smashing pic of our Dasher-man!

Amanda~ A hug and hi back at ya!

Megan~ I bet Betzie will be happier to stay in familiar surroundings. I do like your thinking about how to deal w/the $ saved from her fare!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

:hurt: I wish I was there with you...we've got back to school tonight...but man, if I can get a babysitter I may hit the red-eye special. Goodness I am so jealous.

But have a ton of fun. Good luck to Dasher and Vallee and any other forum members with dogs entered. Also, you can make us really jealous by posting pictures of the red boas and all the goodies that everyone buys. I hope you are taking orders since if I see anything I like I'll be sending a money gram to someone to pick me up some of the goods! :biggrin1:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hey I was wondering would it be smart to pack one sweatshirt and sweat pnats....did not know if it was cool in the hotel or not?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Thank you I just packed my suitcase and switched to the bigger for the very reason of what I will be bringing home!!!!! Can't wait!!!!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Katie love the pic! Thanks for finding the time...cough, cough...hope others will as well.

Have a grand time everyone. Wish I was there drinking a martini with you all.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

YES Bring warm clothes!! They keep the hotel really really cold...brrrrr~~


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

thanks katie for the quick picture and update, looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Woo hoo I head out tomorrow 5:30 am - cant wait to get there and see what is in my goody bag!! I am sorry that Betzie wont be joining us  but I am sure it is for the best.
See you guys tomorrow!!

And for all you guys who see my pictures immed after playdates etc, I apologize but I will not be posting any pictures from National. You just cant hold a camera with only one handhoto:
But, I will bring my flip video and make an attempt to get some videos.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Take care Laurie and don't trip over anything or bang into stuff.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Good thinking about the sweatshirt! I'm very comfy, but everyone else is chilly. 
Here's a bunch of pictures from today.

Tellington Touch seminar


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

and some more from the clicker training seminar.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

a few assorted pictures practicing with the clickers.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh, what cute pictures!!! I can't wait to be there tomorrow. Bummer, I guess I don't get a goodie bag as I didn't preregister because I knew it was going to be touch and go as to whether I could be there. I haven't been able to get a red boa yet either- we've had tornado warnings off and on all day today and I haven't wanted to stray too far from home. Maybe I can stop at a Michael's on the way there tommorow. Can't wait!!!! Keep the pictures coming!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OH Beverly , you must feel like you died and went to HAV HEAVEN... look at all those adorable Havanese.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Look at all the adorable Havanese, I feel like I am almost there too.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:clap2: YAY!!! Beverly came through for us, too! :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Beverly, Those are great!! I cannot wait to get there tomorrow!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Alright I am getting my last minute things packed. I am getting so excited. Just talked to Leeann and we are ready to be there it is finally here!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Look at all the cuties!! Amanda, did you take all three? I love the belly band, are they all wearing them? It looks like a cumberbund.  I'm living vicariously through you all and thinking ahead to next year possibly!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you Beverly, the pictures are great. You will have to tell me all about the clicker class when I get there, I love clicker training and that was one thing I was sad I was going to miss.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Great pics so far. See you all tomorrow! 

Amanda - You better have a drink waiting for me! 

Ryan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Thank you Beverly, the pictures are great. You will have to tell me all about the clicker class when I get there, I love clicker training and that was one thing I was sad I was going to miss.


Me too!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks Beverly...you're doing a good thing!! I can already tell I'm missing out on fun.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

So jealous of all the fun you are having! The pictures look great, and I adore the belly bands =)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ryan, it was great meeting you and Marija! I didn't have my camera with me but Ryan did and maybe he'll post some of the pictures (as an on-the way to National, LOL) when he has time. 

HAVE FUN EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Haha, I was just going to post a pic...

The pictures with me in them were sooo bad.. ughhh

Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: Look at the pictures of the touch training and clicker training! Thanks Beverly!:hug:

Ryan--you have a pretty wife! She is getting kisses from Kubrick----lucky girl! Kubrick is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hooray for Katie and Beverly - and their cameras and laptops!! Those of us left behind can't wait to see even more pix. It looks like a lot of fun - reminds me of last year - Havs everywhere, on laps, in seminars....sigh....

Great photos, Lina - I think Kubrick is smitten with Ryan's wife!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I would have loved the t touch seminar. Ryan loved the photos of Kubrick kissing your lovely wife. That Kubrick is a looker. Keeping myself posted on all of you! Thanks so much for including us.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Fabulous photos and news everyone. While I'm sad I can't be there this year, I'm just thrilled that we have this technology.

Good luck everyone tomorrow - what a fun, fun, time.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Are the Quilts on Display?*

Have you seen the three quilts yet? Are they on display? Did they put up the drawings the Montessori kids made about dog rescue?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

On my way to the airport cya all soon!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ryan, thanks for the pics! I love that one of Kubrick kissing Marija. Great capture.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Great pictures everyone! More please?!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I live only 1 hour away from Richmond but Jax gets so car sick, i just dont think i should put him(or me!) through that. He just loves everyone though & would have a blast! And i cant leave him home to take Tripp & Dreamer, i have to keep them together or they all get very upset! 
I am just not sure yet...

Do they have sales booths there?? If so, what do they sell? Just wondering.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ryan & Lina~ How great for you to finally meet face-to-face. I love the shot of Kubrick loving Marija.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> YES Bring warm clothes!! They keep the hotel really really cold...brrrrr~~


They kept it cold last time until the final day of showing. Then they had it so hot in there the judge couldn't keep the sweat out of his eyes. I kept going out in the hall to cool off....and I like it hot so that tells you how hot it did get.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

What great pictures!! Thanks for posting them so we can share the fun with you.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*news flash*

Oops. Sorry this is a mess lol. My laptop crashed while uploading photos. The winner of winner of winners bitch was our own jennifer clevenger. Yeah way to go jennifer. Beverly. hh


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:clap2: Yay, Jennifer!!! Go Forum Dogs! :cheer2:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That's awesome. Congrats Jennifer! :whoo:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Jennifer!:clap2::whoo:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

And I just heard that Pattie with her beautiful RICO boy won his class. No points yet, but what an honor.

Congratulations Jennifer and Pattie. Forum dogs rock!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo: Congratulations Jennifer and Pattie :whoo:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's wonderful!:rockon: Pattie and Rico!:rockon:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

YAY for Pattie and Rico! :whoo:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats Jennifer and Patti:biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hooray, Jennifer and Pattie! Go Forum Havs!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Congrats Jennifer.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Yay forum dogs! Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Beth has finally gotten my laptop running after a major crash yesterday. I will try to get some more pictures posted soon, but I have to meet everyone in the lounge first 

Huge congrats to Pattie and Jennifer!

The forum quilt looks fantastic! They do have all the rescue pictures up and they are the cutest things!

I believe I've met everyone off my forum list that was suppose to have arrived so far, looking forward to tomorrow arrivals!
Tonight is the HRI party and hopefully much money will be raised for rescue.


Last night my cousin took us to a local Richmond resturant, then we did a bit of sightseeing along monument street. They took their confederate leaders monuments very serious around here! Beautiful bronzes.

Beverly


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Beverly-
Can you tell me or take a photo of how the forum quilt is displayed? Did you get to meet Lu?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*Forum quilt*

Hey Julie,

Here is a pic of the quilt. It was hung in the room where the dogs were shown, but they just removed it from there to put in the lobby I think??

Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:hug: Thanks Ryan! :hug: You're the best!:thumb:

That is what I was looking for!:whoo:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

OMG - it's so awesome Julie. Thanks for your hard work in making this happen. May the highest bidder want to add a bonus for rescue. LOL


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Julie, I bet it makes you feel proud to see your baby finally hanging at Nationals. You did a great job getting it all together. You rock:rockon:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OH JULIE!!! it looks terrific. I am so proud of everyone who contributed...but you really pulled it all together!!! thank you for making us all proud. 

Whaaaaaaaa! I want to be there instead of here working.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Julie, it looks just awesome!! Of course, I think that's how I will display it when I win it!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey everyone, I have not gotten my computer up in my room yet sorry. we are having a GREAT time, I got some pictures of Jennifer in the ring with Gracie and a video of Amanda doing rally with Dash man. I will try and get on later or tomorrow to get some pictures up. 

Julie the quilt is AMAZING.... I told them we would like to try and get a picture with all the forum members tomorrow after Kara arives.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats on all the wins!

Julie, the quilt looks fantabulous!! Didn't you sew something on the back so that it would hang nicely? It looks great.

Thanks Ryan for the pic. Post lots of pictures.


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok guys, this convention should be televised. LOL Great shots and beautiful quilt. My DH and I will be up early Sat. morning to arrive in Richmond at 10:00. Are you guys going to have boas on or what? How will I know who is who? Are you all going to be at the ba drinking bloody marys? Would someone PM me a phone number so I won't miss meeting you all. I was coming up earlier but poop happened. I can not wait to see all the dogs and meet you all in person. Can we just bring out Havs even though we are not showing them? Can they just all walk around on a leash? 

Looking forward to a reply.

Robin


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lina said:


> Ryan, thanks for the pics! I love that one of Kubrick kissing Marija. Great capture.


He's a doll Lina!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Oops. Sorry this is a mess lol. My laptop crashed while uploading photos. The winner of winner of winners bitch was our own jennifer clevenger. Yeah way to go jennifer. Beverly. hh


Way to go Jennifer!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> And I just heard that Pattie with her beautiful RICO boy won his class. No points yet, but what an honor.
> 
> Congratulations Jennifer and Pattie. Forum dogs rock!


:whoo: Way to go both of you


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Julie....what a beautiful, wonderful, quilt !!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

RCKNROB said:


> Ok guys, this convention should be televised. LOL Great shots and beautiful quilt. My DH and I will be up early Sat. morning to arrive in Richmond at 10:00. Are you guys going to have boas on or what? How will I know who is who? Are you all going to be at the ba drinking bloody marys? Would someone PM me a phone number so I won't miss meeting you all. I was coming up earlier but poop happened. I can not wait to see all the dogs and meet you all in person. Can we just bring out Havs even though we are not showing them? Can they just all walk around on a leash?
> 
> Looking forward to a reply.
> 
> Robin


Robin, can't wait to meet you too!! Yup, most of the forum members here have their boas hanging off different parts of their anatomy or accessories. ahem....  Although, I've been scolding a few who are "forgetting" to put them on. :brick: Oh. And I even got Laurie some boa too, so no excuses. lol

Julie, the quilt is GORGEOUS!!! I do mean gorgeous! :whoo: Beverly and I stood in front of it at one point, with Katie taking a few pics but we will definitely have to try getting the other quilters in a group pic.

It's been raining but Leeann told me tomorrow should be nice. I don't care much about it, but my dd and her friend would love to sit by the pool. The did get to enjoy the indoor pool though and are keeping themselves amused which is great for me! lol I am having a BLAST !!

I will only post pics once I'm home, but I've been clicking away. The show is so much fun. Jennifer did soooooo well, getting ,.... well, I'll probably mess up exactly what it was she won, but we are all so happy for her!! lol :biggrin1:

This bod is TIRED, so off to bed I go. Will chat later on if I get a chance to come on here again. 'night everyone! ((hugs))


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Marj, I'm so glad you are having a blast. Take notes on all the good gossip. "Enquiring" minds want to know......  We need photos of those boas!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I have 261 pictures downloading right now from today....
I will try to get a few posted in a bit~~


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Which one of Jennifer's dogs?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Ok~ Here are some pics.
The last two are of Amanda and Dasher showing in the 6-9mo puppy class.
Amanda is the very first dog in the ring to start the show! Wooo Hoooo!
The first two are them in Rally. Dasher was a riot. He was too intersted in everything that was going on around him....plus he had to stop to scratch an itch..too cute!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Here is todays big forum winner!
Woooo Hoooo
Jennifer took first in her class then went on to win winners bitch with her girl Gracie!:whoo::whoo: THEN she got Best of Winners!!!!!!eace:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Here is RICO!!
He too won his class~!!:whoo:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*What a beautiful dog...or female dog...*

She is stunning, what a face, what a coat! Wish I were there!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

And of course Vallee too!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Love the pictures! They are all beautiful!!! I had never seen Rico... he is stunning! I love his color.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Some more pics~
First Beverly and Marj with the quilt!!
Then a few close ups...(which are my favorite type of picture)~
Can you belive the color of this chocolate?!
I wish I could give you all the names of these dogs...but I am just not coordinated enough to take pics and write down names! But the sweet little cream boy (the last pic) is Chesney, bred, owned and shown by Kathy Ambler.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Last ones for the night (I am beat!)~
The corded dog is todays Best of Breed winner! I do know that this is Sweepea and he is owned by Alice Lawence of FuzzyFarm Havanese. Nice dog! (and I love cords)!eace:


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks, Katie for taking up precious time to report back with the great pictures. That chocolate was stunning.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks Katie. Great photos!
PS-which lens were you using?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh Sally you are too funny!
My 55-200 of course! Ha!:biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Katie~ Those pix are AWESOME! Thanks for taking the time to get them on here, I know what a job it is to get them from camera to final posting. You're a gem! :hug:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Great pictures Katie - and Carolina, MeMe and RICO are related - they are 1/2 brother and sister, sharing a sire. Mamas on both sides comes from MeMe's breeder, Elaine Cirimele of Lil Pawz.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks so much for the pictures Katie. Everyone of those havs are to die for. They are all just absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Katie what time did you go to bed girl.. I finally got connected this morning. Here are a few pictures I got yesterday, I have a lot more and need to go through them.

1st Yesterdays winner Jennifer with Gracie (in Red)
2nd. Dasher
3rd. Natasha 
4th. for all you IWAP people soooooo cute.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

We are leaving today around 3-4! 

I have the camera in tow! Boy, Gucci is neurotic! She is worried I'm leaving withOUT her. She KNOWS what the luggage is! lol

See you guys soon!

Kara


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks to all for the pictures and winner reports. Congrats to the winners. These dogs are all so gorgeous......

OK, so where is nationals next year?.......I want to meet you guys in the worst way, but just don't know if I can make it happen. I would love to see so many Havs in one place!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

RCKNROB said:


> Ok guys, this convention should be televised. LOL Great shots and beautiful quilt. My DH and I will be up early Sat. morning to arrive in Richmond at 10:00. Are you guys going to have boas on or what? How will I know who is who? Are you all going to be at the ba drinking bloody marys? Would someone PM me a phone number so I won't miss meeting you all. I was coming up earlier but poop happened. I can not wait to see all the dogs and meet you all in person. Can we just bring out Havs even though we are not showing them? Can they just all walk around on a leash?
> 
> Looking forward to a reply.
> 
> Robin


Hey Robin!

I just emailed you my cell phone #, Rich and I are looking forward to seeing you and Scott again! Gimme a call, I should be up and about by 10am!

We are bringing Gucci, so bring the kidz 

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Here is Amanda doing Rally w/Dasher

It may not be up yet so check back, off to go watch the show


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Great pictures/video, thanks for keeping us all in the loop! CONGRATS to everyone...YAY forum dogs (and owners)!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Amanda, you did a fabulous job with Dasher - such patience. You can tell he's trained for the conformation ring - rather than sit the first time, he turned and free stacked facing the judge :whoo:Go Dasher! And I do have to say that little guy has the cutest rear end that I've seen in a long time. Poor guy - I wonder what in the world was making him itch? Do you think it's the carpet and some cleaner that they'd used on it? Congrats again my dear, you two looked simply marvelous!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I am, and always will be, just a pet owner and probably won't have the opportunity to go to a Nationals... but I sure am enjoying it vicariously! Thanks to everyone for taking the time to share the photos and video.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:clap2: Amanda and Dasher, from your #1 fan! :cheer2:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

such fun!!!good job all you winners... And thanks for the pictures... that chocolate is gorgeous Katie. and Leeann....oh oh oh IWAP!!! 

and Dasher is such a good, beautiful boy.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Amanda, you and Dasher looked great out there. Keep it up:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Dasher is just precious! His little prance is just wonderful - he's getting it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you for posting the photos everyone! What a treat to see the quilt displayed and to see Marj and Beverly with it!:whoo::thumb:

I loved the photos of the beautiful havs(that chocolate is very pretty)

Amanda-I think you and Dash look smashing out there!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie, Megan and Leeann need to stay away from the jewlery and all the sales table, we need a truck to get home....


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Congratulations Jennifer, Pattie, and Amanda! :bounce:

Thanks so much for posting the photos everyone! Have a great time for the rest of us who can't be there


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Jennifer,
Your bitch Grace is so amazingly beautiful!! Congratulations on your win. Who was winner's dog?

Thanks everyone for posting pictures. It is much appreciated.
Jill


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Katie, those pictures are to die for!!! Wow. I've been sitting with Katie and all the other forum members. We have great seats to see the whole thing, no obstructions. Very nice.  

I can't tell you how happy I am to be here! :whoo: Sure, I'm a Hav-nut, but so what?? LOL I'm learning things from Cdn. breeders, U.S. breeders, picking everyone's brain. Dana is here, her first dog show and we are enjoying spotting things and seeing that we aren't so dumb after all! Right, Dana? LOL 

There was the HRI cocktail/auction last night and though Laurie bought a gazillion tickets, she didn't win a thing. We had drinks at the bar before the HRI event and had a ball. I didn't eat a regular meal all day though, so I'm trying to do better today! I'm not 20 anymore. UGH ! :biggrin1:

O.k........... just rambling now. Have to go to my room to check on the girls. They're probably still sleeping! 

bye for now, everyone!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Judy A said:


> Thanks to all for the pictures and winner reports. Congrats to the winners. These dogs are all so gorgeous......
> 
> OK, so where is nationals next year?.......I want to meet you guys in the worst way, but just don't know if I can make it happen. I would love to see so many Havs in one place!


Judy I think Nationals are in your home state next year, in Chi-town! So, yes, you'll be seeing me too if we don't book a wedding gig...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Marj!:nono: No drinks on an empty tummy!:nono:

Sounds like you are having a great time!:whoo:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> Judy I think Nationals are in your home state next year, in Chi-town! So, yes, you'll be seeing me too if we don't book a wedding gig...


No, no, Amy! No wedding gig that weekend! You will LOVE the National. Nothing like it!

Judy, you can't get any closer to the National next year in Chicago :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Tomorrow is the big day for the quilt!
I'm praying a forum member wins it!
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

The photos are wonderful, the wins incredible! Yay for the forum team. Congratulations! I also loved seeing the quilt, especially with Marj and Beverly. Fun video of Dasher. He's so good.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Congrats to everyone competing, you are all winners!!! Jennifer, Gracie is adorable. Mr. Rico's coat is as stunning as ever, good thoughts for this weekend little man.

Dasher looks adorable in the video, he is such a little stud muffin. You can see his personality oozing out, I love it. 

Thank you everyone for posting pictures, videos and news. I greatly appreciate it and cant wait to hear more about the great time you are all having.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leeann said:


> Laurie, Megan and Leeann need to stay away from the jewlery and all the sales table, we need a truck to get home....


Oh Leeann!!!! While you are at the jewelery and sales tables...If you see HAVANESE CHRISTMAS TREE ORNAMENTS...I would love one or two (one white one black) I would like those more than the IOD samples if you run out of room....ha ha ha.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy said:


> Oh Leeann!!!! While you are at the jewelery and sales tables...If you see HAVANESE CHRISTMAS TREE ORNAMENTS...I would love one or two (one white one black) I would like those more than the IOD samples if you run out of room....ha ha ha.


:biggrin1: Me too! :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm so sad I didn't make it this year to be in the middle of all this fun and excitement. What can I say...."THANK YOU" to ALL for posting the pictures and news and keeping us at home informed. You are wonderful to take the time out to do this for the ones that couldn't make it.
Congrats all on the wins.....and ladies enjoy your weekend!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Great pictures, thanks for keeping us updated. It is almost like being there, well not quite. I did notice a bit of "Rockhurst Oh La La" aka Gina in one of the pictures. Congratulations everyone and good luck today and tomorrow!!!

Does anyone know what the dates will be for the National next year?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Love the video of Amanda and Dasher! He is such a cutie!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Guess who rocked the ring today?? I am a show ditz so someone is going to have to tell you what Amanda won today, all I know is it was 2nd place something and me and Marj were balling our eyes out for her when she won.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Missy said:


> Oh Leeann!!!! While you are at the jewelery and sales tables...If you see HAVANESE CHRISTMAS TREE ORNAMENTS...I would love one or two (one white one black) I would like those more than the IOD samples if you run out of room....ha ha ha.


Missy, have you seen these? (Not as much fun as getting them from Nationals, but made me think of you....)

www.havanese-rescue.org/products/prod13C.htm


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> Oh Leeann!!!! While you are at the jewelery and sales tables...If you see HAVANESE CHRISTMAS TREE ORNAMENTS...I would love one or two (one white one black) I would like those more than the IOD samples if you run out of room....ha ha ha.


Sorry Missy no IOD but call me if you would like one of these silver thingies that go around your neck.

I will check for any christmas tree ornaments.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I think I won the best prize of all. OK so I didnt win it but it's all mine.
Thank you Jocelyn for this wonderful potrait of my boy.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Guess who rocked the ring today?? I am a show ditz so someone is going to have to tell you what *Amanda won today,* all I know is it was 2nd place something and me and Marj were balling our eyes out for her when she won.


Congratulations!!!!! :whoo: Amanda and Dasher :whoo:
WOW Great picture of Riley!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leeann, what a great picture of Ry!!!! I don't wear necklaces...but hmmm those would look pretty on a tree... Sterling silver tree ornaments may be a bit exessive though... You all sound like you are having a blast. 

COngrats Amanda and Dasher on what ever you won!!! way to go!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Sorry Missy no IOD but call me if you would like one of these silver thingies that go around your neck.
> 
> I will check for any christmas tree ornaments.


Oh my Leeann, I would absolutely LOVE to have one of those. How much are those? Now I really wish I was there just to shop.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo:CONGRATS AMANDA AND DASH-MAN! :whoo:

:becky:I think I'd of cried too!:becky:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is such a cute print of Riley too! I love it!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Just talked to Amanda ~ Dasher won 2nd place in the 6-9 mo. old dog category. :whoo:

She is so exhausted, but definitely floating on Cloud 9! :angel:This is the biggest win Dasher's ever achieved. :second:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

*Congratulations to all the winners!!!*


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Posting on behalf of Amanda~~
She says THANK YOU for all of your compliments and cheering!!!
She really appreciates it! Dasher was just ON FIRE today and showed his little heart out!!
Wooooo Hoooooo

*and a quick correction~ He showed in the 6-9mo puppy class*


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations to Dasher & Amanda and Kathy and Cash and gee everyone that won! The pictures are so fun! Thanks guys for sharing with us!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Give Dasher, Amanda and Kathy a hug for us Katie. And Leeann, I'm so jealous that you are there to shop. The portrait of Riley is fabulous - what a great idea. That silver Hav on a chain is to die for.

I just went and bought a red boa for MeMe and Romeo to wear in the forum's honor this weekend at the Grass Valley show. I'll post a photo as soon as I have it. 

Congrats again to all the winners and forum members and their dogs certainly rock!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

CONGRATS to Dasher and Amanda!!!! Great job! :cheer2:

Leeann, I LOVE that necklace too! How much is it?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Posting on behalf of Amanda~~
> She says THANK YOU for all of your compliments and cheering!!!
> She really appreciates it! Dasher was just ON FIRE today and showed his little heart out!!
> Wooooo Hoooooo
> ...


OOPS! My bad!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

CacheHavs said:


> *Oh my Leeann, I would absolutely LOVE to have one of those. How much are those? Now I really wish I was there just to shop.*



me too!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yea Amanda and Dash!!!
Yea all forum furkids and mommies!
Nothing is going to keep me away next year. Leslie, you up for next year?? 
Carole


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I like it too!:tape: (the necklace)
And I shouldn't even be thinking----not even a moment's thought!:croc:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congrats, Amanda and Dash! How fantastic - and all the forum support to share the excitement!

I've seen those Hav jewelry necklaces....can't remember how much, but they are pretty pricey from what I remember! I think they come in yellow gold too.

I hope the National in Chicago does not coincide with my kids' first week of school - I want to attend, guilt-free! :biggrin1:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Yea! Amanda and Dasher!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Still waiting to hear about my forum quilt..............................


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations to all the winners!

Thank you so much for posting the great pics of Amanda and Dasher. He did fabulous and with total class. What a sweet boy!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Well I won the quilt so you don't have to worry anymore!
:jaw:




j/k the drawing is tomorrow night!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Go Amanda and Dasher! That's awesome!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Katie, we're going to have to nickname YOU the HavBRAT. LOL


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Amanda,
congrats to you and Dasher.
He's quite the guy!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

*Margaritas*

By the way, how are the Margaritas?
Are you all having a blast?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How's Kara arrived yet? How is Laurie doing with her arm? Have you seen Kimberly?:ear:

Geez......I'm full of questions huh?ound:


OOPS! Where are the red boas? Pictures? We need proof!ound:


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Jill in Mich said:


> Missy, have you seen these? (Not as much fun as getting them from Nationals, but made me think of you....)
> 
> www.havanese-rescue.org/products/prod13C.htm


Oh, Jill.. thanks for pointing these out. I've been searching for a hav ornament too. Don't know why I didn't find these when googling before. (I think the middle one looks a bit like Roxie.)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jill, I have seen these on a couple of sites...But much better to buy through rescue. I saw one that was the cutest-- a side view so you could see the tail carved of wood but I can't find it anymore...


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Still waiting to hear about my forum quilt..............................





MopTop Havanese said:


> Well I won the quilt so you don't have to worry anymore!
> :jaw:
> 
> j/k the drawing is tomorrow night!


 :nono: :fencing: :hug:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow!!! The very special forum member who donated her work of art raised 450 for the neezers tonight. The best part is another special forum member purchased the gorgeous work of art!

Care to guess???


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

You! Is it you Amanda? Or Leanne? Do Tell!:ear:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Leanne could have both of her boys that way!

Way to go Jocelyn!:thumb:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie said:


> How's Kara arrived yet? How is Laurie doing with her arm? Have you seen Kimberly?:ear:
> 
> Geez......I'm full of questions huh?ound:
> 
> OOPS! Where are the red boas? Pictures? We need proof!ound:


Kara has arrived with cutie Gucci. Yes we have seen lots of Kimberly, she likes making faces at me.

And Laurie well she is doing GREAT, here is a picture of her, Megan and myself by the Wonderful Quilt.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh wow! Be still my heart! There's you guys!!!! Thanks for the picture Leeann! You're the best!:thumb:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Leeann you'll have to tell Kimberly to quit making faces or you'll take her picture and post it on the forum!ound:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Yea Amanda and Dash!!!
> Yea all forum furkids and mommies!
> Nothing is going to keep me away next year. Leslie, you up for next year??
> Carole


If I start saving/planning now maybe I can make it. I'd love to go and hav all that fun!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Yay! Amanda and Dasher! I am so with you in "spirit."


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*not one red boa*

Okay ladies you look cute but where are those boas?

Dash is my boyfriend. I love the little guy (not so little now)!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Cogratulations, Amanda. Your boy came through for you and your hard work is paying off.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I love those photos. I see you gals are having the time of your lives. Who won the quilt? How much did they raise? How was the rescue party on Thurs? I need to know.
Thanks for sharing the photos. It's great to see our beautiful Havs in the ring, they are just lovely.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

It sounds like you guys are having a great time
And Congratulations to Amanda and Dasher:whoo: Way to go!!!!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, Amanda I'm sorry I missed your great second place- Congragulations!!!!!! I knew it was going to be your turn- Dasher looked wonderful. I had so much fun even if it was for just one night. The rescue reception was a lot of fun- as were the pre-reception drinks in the bar!!!! I won a great bed at the raffle- when I get back I'll post pictures of Cocotini with it-she won't let the other dogs near it. I know there are pictures floating around with our boas draped around us. It was great to meet so many forum members.
Laurie- thanks for calling me last night- I can't tell you how excited I am that the portrait raised so much money. I'm bummed I couldn't stay to see the auction,but my hubby is probably happy I didn't stay to bring home more goodies. 
Well, I'm off for the week to the river and don't think I'll have computer access- it is going to drive me crazy. Good luck with the rest of the show everyone.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what time the drawing is for the quilt? Is it at noon or tonight?:ear:


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

THANK YOU ALL FOR POSTING THE VIDEO AND PICS. 

A HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE FORUM WINNERS. 
THE DOGS LOOKED STUNNING.

I THINK MANY OF US WILL BE AT NATIONALS NEXT YEAR. 
ELAYNE AND RACQUET


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Julie, it is tonight at the end of the banquet. They are making us suffer!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Julie said:


> :hug: Thanks Ryan! :hug: You're the best!:thumb:
> 
> That is what I was looking for!:whoo:


Julie, you have no idea how accurate your words are. Ryan and his wife really are the best! I had a great time hanging out with them and yakking into the wee hours of the morning last night (and my eyes are bloodshot for it today!).

We're having a great time! I'm a bit busier than I expected and I'm not going to get on this hotel's system with my own computer to upload photos due to various virus complaints, but just wanted to check in to say hello.

You guys are missed, but the group that did get to make it here is having a wonderful time. I wish I could spend more time with everyone, but there is work to be done to keep it running... 

The quilt drawing is this afternoon - probably in two hours or so. It is always after the end of the show, and before dinner starts. Someone will get a fabulous treat by having the winning raffle ticket, but HRI truly benefits from the generosity of Julie and the forum quilters! Thank you again. It's been a thrill to see the quilt multiple times as it has been moved around to the various places with the highest traffic all week long.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Congratulations to all the winners. Looks like you are all having a great time. Keep the picutres coming. It is great seeing everyone.
Paula


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

It sounds like you are having such a fantastic time! I'm soooooo.....wish'in I was there! Thanks for the post Kimberly! I was beginning to think they tied you up somewhere or something!ound:

I hope you have a chance to take some pictures of your own to share later...

Here I thought I was going to see red boas all over the place,and I've seen none!  I have been thinking though---ound:maybe they're being worn more descreit:spy:

Any one have news on Beth and Oh La La? She sure was a beauty in the video Marj posted!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Congrats Amanda, Dasher, and Kathy! That is a wonderful win, and your hard work is paying off!! He is looking very handsome.

I can't wait to hear who won the quilt.

Thanks for the updates everyone!! I need to come next year, it sounds like I am missing out on an amazing time.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

laurie, i am glad you made it, did my water stand make it there for the raffle? keep the news and photos coming everyone. judy


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I finally read back far enough to see that next year is Chicago! Yippee! Julie, I think we might be able to handle that one, don't you think? I might have to figure out a way to miss school a day....do you miss a lot by getting there on Thursday night?
Amy, uhhhh, just don't book a wedding then!!!:brick: LOL! I would love to meet all of you and see all of your Havs. I'm not sure I'd bring mine, but you never know......will it be this same weekend next year?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Judy,
I know Kimberly posted the dates for next year somewhere--maybe the Who's going thread? You might want to do a search.

I plan on going next year.:thumb:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Judy and Debbie, Kimberly posted the dates for me before. Here they are:



> Lombard, Illinois (suburb of Chicago) - Westin Lombard Yorktown Center (just opened in August 2007)
> 
> Seminars - August 19th
> 
> Shows - August 20th thru the 22nd


I can't wait to go!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, I bet that's before school starts so I might not have a conflict....that would be awesome. Thanks for the info.....maybe we could have our own great photographers do a seminar on animal photography!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Vallee just won BOB AGAIN!!! Havanese history was made again!!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

:whoo::whoo: Way to go Vallee....you rock!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: :clap2: Way to go Vallee! :clap2: :whoo:

She is one of the prettiest havs:kiss:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*Vallee wins!*

Two years in a row! Goodtimes!!!!!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

The quilt drawing was VERY poorly done. Just off in a corner with a small crowd and no big announcements.. lol.. oh wellllllllll

No one from the forum won any of the quilts.

Ryan


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*HOORAY & CONGRATULATIONS!!! 
TO ALL OUR HAV WINNERS, WE ARE SO PROUD OF ALL OF YOU, HUM0MS & FURBABIES!!!*


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the updates Ryan. I loved seeing the picture of Vallee! She's a beauty!

As far as the quilts-----:faint:
Really? Gosh----I hope you are teasing! Please tell me YOU ARE TEASING?:ear:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Beamer said:


> The quilt drawing was VERY poorly done. Just off in a corner with a small crowd and no big announcements.. lol.. oh wellllllllll
> 
> No one from the forum won any of the quilts.
> 
> Ryan


WHAT!!! NO WAY!!!


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Well who did win the quilts?

Next year I'm planning to join you all in Chicago and we're going to have the best time ever.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Who won in Brood Bitch and in Stud Dog classes?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

*Way to go, Vallee!!! :whoo:

*Congratulations, Kathy!* :first:

*​


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Vallee and Kathy ROCK!!!
:whoo::drum::becky::first:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yahoooo!!! VALLEE AND KATHY!!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

An Enormous Congratulations!!!!!

Have a safe journey home!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey everyone! I shouldn't be on here now, so don't tell the rest of them here or they'll shoot me!! Dinner is served any minute now, but I had to get my boarding passes printed out and thought I'd peek in for a min. LOL

Yup, the quilt drawing was low-key, but the ballroom where everything else was going on was pretty full, pics being taken of all the winners and I guess they didn't want to interfere with that. A Susan Anthony won the Forum quilt, but she wasn't present so we couldn't all oooh and aaaah and get pics.  Personally, I did feel like we had "foreplay" for 6 months and then "pfffftttttt", a little anti-climactic! LOL :suspicious: But that's o.k. I know it's very much appreciated by everyone here as well as the winner once she gets it in her hands. No worries. :biggrin1:

gotta run...... love you all !!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations to our forum family of winners!!!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congratulations to ALL the WINNERS!!!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*"SAFE TRIP HOME EVERYONE !!!"*


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well,to be honest----I just knew something wasn't feeling right yesterday. I had MAJOR anciety when thinking about Our Forum Quilt.:hurt: Maybe God was preparing me for the fact a Non-forum member:hurt: was going to win it.:hurt:

I should be embarrased to tell you this---but I'm going to tell you anyway.

After Ryan's post(thank you Ryan:hug: I SO VERY much appreciate you letting us know) I just went outside to my favorite ole' lawn chair and cried a little. I knew it would be heart breaking to me to not have a forum member win it. My plan was really *if I won it* to give it to Melissa. I think Melissa deserved the first ever forum quilt.....though I would of been absolutely thrilled if ANY of you lovely members had won.

The one thing I can say for sure---I know it had wide appeal and it raised alot of money for rescue and for that I am thankful. Thank you to all the forum members who donated time and money to make it happen,and to everyone who generously bought tickets hoping to win it.:grouphug:

Congrats to all the forum members with wins and know we are all VERY VERY proud of you!:first: You are always number 1 to us! :hug:

A special thanks to those of you who took time out from all the fun to post and share the goings on at National.

Safe travels homelane:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

((((((((((((((JULIE)))))))))))))


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

HUGS to you Julie. You took such good care
of the quilt. I was hoping a forum member would win it, too.
I am sure whoever won is just thrilled and will take really
good care of it. They probably are a hav owner or
they probably wouldn't have bought tickets. How much 
did it raise - do we know?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I would love to hear how much the quilt raised! Maybe the winner will join our forum and we will get a brand new friend out of the deal as well as raising money for such a great cause! 

A BIG HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO KATHY AND VALLEE!!!!!!!!!!! whoooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

{{{{{{{{{{{Julie}}}}}}}}}} 
The only involvement I had with the quilt was to purchase a ticket, admire it, and envy all of you talented quilters! But I can imagine what it must feel like to "let go". Hope you know how much all your hard work means to your forum friends.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie~ You are an amazingly talented woman. You have the most generous, loving spirit and I am so proud to call you my friend :hug:
I know how difficult it is to let go of something you love so much (remember Shadow?) but, the good done by the quilt (and Shadow's illness and eventual death) _far_ outweighs the sadness we feel at the loss of them.

I love you and all you've done for us, the Havanese breed and "our" forum.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Julie, I am sad too that the quilt didn't go to a forum member! It seems like a let down after all those months of working on it and buying tickets to win it, etc. So I definitely know how you feel. I hope you feel better about it soon, though, as you did a WONDERFUL job and you should be overjoyed about it instead. :hug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Julie ,:grouphug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh--yes I am. It was sad and I'm alittle disappointed(not because I didn't win it----I know my luckound: ) but because I was nieve in thinking a forum member would win it...but I'm feeling better. I worked on a new drawing for a new quilt block for the next quilt!:whoo: YIPPEE! :thumb:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

OMG - Kathy I am so very, very happy for you. Congratulations on your fabulous win. Vallee deserves it. I got goosebumps reading she'd won...again. :whoo:My goodness girl, this makes it even harder to know I missed this year and could have been out celebrating. But I'm sure you're enjoying a margarita or two and don't miss me in the least. LOL Savor every minute, this is truly Havanese History in the Making. I hope you got lots and lots of pictures and have sure fire cure for a hangover. Even the later flight, tomorrow is gonna come awfully early - especially since it's unlikely you'll even make it into bed.

Hugs to everyone else who won - I'm sorry I didn't read the thread any further than finding out Vallee won breed again. Oh and give Sarah a hug from the girls. I finally saw Vallee's win picture and I don't think she or David's smile could have been any bigger. Tell David congratulations from his biggest admirer, Maya. And if Vallee doesn't look like she knows she won - that girl has a look of well deserved entitlement on her face.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Awww Julie - you brought a tear to my eyes. I'm sure it was very hard to learn that the quilt didn't go to someone on the forum. But what touched me the most was you wanting Melissa to have it. That's so generous and caring. Personally, I would have voted for you. No one put as much love into than you dear girl. Congrats. I'm sure the woman who won will be thrilled. Hugs to you.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Julie, your tears are a testament to the _incredible _amount of love and effort that you and the other Forum members put into it. Everyone did an _amazing _job - especially you! :hug:

Now we will just have to hunt Susan Anthony down and entice her to join the Forum!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*popular and gorgeous*

word on the street is that there were more tickets for the forum quilt as a choice than any other. It was a beauty...imagine the number of dogs lives who will be saved or improved because of your efforts. One little puppy mill dog given a chance not to be bred, a poor puppy living with too many kids, an older dog who wasn't properly housetrained, a dog left behind due to divorce or a death in the family...now they have a new leash on life. A furever home!

Your efforts are saving lives on havanese at a time! You are blessed in more ways than you know! WE ALL WON!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Little Isabella "saved" by the Forum Quilt*

Like little Isabella, who came in after the quilt tickets were no longer sold...I know that it would have been even better if a Forum Member won...but little Isabella won by getting a second chance...

Isabella was recently surrendered into our foster program by a very loving and caring family who had only her best interest at heart. Their kind veterinarian and staff were aware of HRI and helped with Isabella's transfer.

Isabella is almost 4 months old and is every bit the Havanese puppy!

She sustained an accidental injury to her right foreleg/elbow and came to HRI needing surgery with all sorts of nifty hardware - wires and pins - necesary to make her good as new! She did remarkably well and really doesn't think she's got a problem in the world even though the vet wants her kept quiet for a two week period until her next series of x-rays.

She is currently busy winning of the hearts of all those she meets, chewing bully sticks and sleeping belly up! Getting a photo of her isn't easy as she doesn't stay in one place too long!

She's bright as a wishing star and someone is going to be very lucky to adopt this little girl once she's all healed. She's currently enjoying the company of several other Havanese and keeps them all busy with her playfulness.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am on my way home from such a AWESOME weekend!!!! Cya soon!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

casperkeep said:


> I am on my way home from such a AWESOME weekend!!!! Cya soon!!!


Same with me. I had a great time & enjoyed meeting so many of you in person. What a treat!

_Now, if I can only stay awake until my flight boards...  _


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm BACK!  I had SOOOo sooooooo very much fun and some pictures to be posting soon!

I heard (hear-say) that the person that won the forum quilt is a HRI volunteer. There were HUNDREDS of entries in the forum quilt box. I mean.....

ALOT! ALOT! So pat yourself on the backs, ladies! WE did do a good job with the quilt and raising money. It IS STUNNING IN PERSON! Pictures just do NOT do it justice.

I have only positive things to say about Nationals! I will say, I found everything to be WONDERFUL and I thought the volunteers of HCA did a fantabulous job organizing the event, and everyone was SO nice to me and my husband. The room was much nicer than I envisioned, the staff was friendly, the hotel was accomodating, I really have no complaints. I think everything was well run and organized into a fun event. And I loved being able to meet and hang out with my forum friends (and their spouses) I have lots more to say on that later  Such great people  I met several breeders and handlers, and just had a great time!

For now, a nap is in order. We are pretty beat and we were only there 2 days I can't imagine how tired everyone else is that went for the whole week! Hats off! Miss Gucci is happy to be home, But she had lots of fun, even this morning before we left, she was playing with a few Rescue dogs outside so she's a bit tired.

Hugs!
Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think we need more pictures from Nationals!hoto:

We've never even seen any red boas peeps!:boink: Come on :boink: Show us your fun!:becky:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Julie said:


> I think we need more pictures from Nationals!hoto:
> 
> We've never even seen any red boas peeps!:boink: Come on :boink: Show us your fun!:becky:


Ditto :biggrin1:
"*Oliver says show me yours!*" :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How cute Sally! Yes---:boink: Oliver says---I showed you mine! :croc: ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

so...sallly...you just happened to have a red boa lying around your house? hmmm...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy said:


> so...sallly...you just happened to have a red boa lying around your house? hmmm...


Doesn't everyone???? :croc:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I hate to break it to you all, but we weren't all walking around in Red boas! lol, Well, maybe a tiny one on a wrist or the like, but nothing like you'd envision, we mostly went off nametags 

I need to figure out if I can download the pics from nationals off my card w/o downloading the OTHER 200 pics from my vacation again, which already took 2 hours. lol I'm not sure with the new camera.

My god there were some GORGEOUS havs there. And I mean...stunning! And one breeder even trusted Leeann, Laurie and Megan to walk around with her puppy! LOL I was like.....ehh.....is that breeder CRAZY? ound: heh.

K.


----------



## mary c (Oct 18, 2006)

DRUMROLL PLEASE.....................On Behalf of Havanese Rescue Inc, I am pleased to announce the winners of the Quilts:

The Forum Quilt = Susan Anthony (Hooray! A Rescue Volunteer!)
Havanese Make My World Go Round = Laura Cascino (HCA Member!)
Havanese Delight Wall Hanging = Linda Okimoto (Finally, someone from the project wins! Linda is the current coordinator of the quilt project!)

Congratulations to the winners and thank you to all who entered the drawing...because...the REAL winners are the dogs that need our help. )
Mich


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I love hearing about the National and all the beautiful havs.

Kara, how did Gucci do? Did you get to take her everywhere with you?

I hope the owner of the quilt will join us!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:Congratulations!!!
Thank you to everyone that helped make the quilts :whoo:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Julie, you did an amazing job with pulling the quilt project together. You have every right to be sad at it passing into someone else's hands. Especially since that person isn't a forum member but maybe she'll join!!! I'd love to see how she displays it. I'm sure it raised a ton of money to help the dogs. 

Many hugs to all of you who made a quilt square.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sissygirl said:


> I love hearing about the National and all the beautiful havs.
> 
> Kara, how did Gucci do? Did you get to take her everywhere with you?
> 
> I hope the owner of the quilt will join us!!


Gucci was *scared* actually, I don't know why..maybe because she isn't used to being around the show-world and all the dogs (smells), and she's an "only dog", so she's just not used to being around other dogs, but she was kinda actin' sketchy and scared....the SAME way she acts when I take her to the vet, ya know...they nurses are all nice to them "Oh, puppy! Cute little precious thing" and then they take them to the back and stick them with a needle and put the thermometer up their rears! lol, So she was a little scared, but them warmed up a bit by Saturday and was giving Leeann kisses on her face!  so that was a good sign that she was getting comfortable with everyone talking to her.

I got to take her everywhere but the dinners! They had 'dogsitting' available, but by dinnertime, I knew Gucci was tired and would gladly sleep in the room while we were out, so I didn't bother putting her in dog-care. She had fun though, at one point, we were in our hotel room and I asked her if she wanted to go 'see the puppies' and she ran and jumped in her stroller! LOL So, I looked at my DH and said "yeah, she's having fun!"

She cracked me up with the other dogs, she would try to smell them but did not want any boys smelling HER! She's very protective of her girlie-goods.  haha.

K.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for all of the congrats. I still haven't touched the ground. It was a great time and now I can put a face to the name with the members who attended. Gracie was awesome all week. She put up with her first flight, being in a strange enviroment, rooming with dogs she didn't knowand spending lots of time watching others show. I couldn't ask for a better behaved dog. I am posting her win picture. The photographer was able to print the pictures within minutes of ordering them.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my gosh, I have sooooo many things I want to say reading through this thread but I think it would take hours. 
If anyone ever gets a chance to go to the National you have to GO, it was sooooo much fun and such a wonderful experiance. I am paying for it now as I dont sleep well away from home and I have a hard time sitting still for very long so I was here there and everywhere at the show.

I really enjoyed meeting everyone in person from the forum, if you think they are great here they are ALL even better in person.

And to be sitting in that front row watching Vallee win... words can not describe the feeling I got when the judge picked her. I still have tears just thinking about it now. Not only is Vallee one of the most beautiful havs I have ever seen her mom is a very special lady herself.

I am also so very proud of Jennifer with Gracie. Gracie is the first dog from my breeder that has won something at the National, Jennifer has done a wonderful job with her.

Oh and I can not forget Dasher, boy does that boy love his mommy. If you think his pictures are cute you should see him in person. Amanda I am so happy for you and Dasher and I agree from now on wait 30 min before you have to go in the ring to groom Dasher LOL


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a great photo of your win Jennifer! Congrats! Gracie is a beauty!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

This is how you win a National

1 you hide in the hallway so no one see's you.
2 have a cute boodie
3 rule the table
4 knowing you look good.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Fabulous!:clap2:

Great photos!:whoo:hoto::whoo:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wait Julie, working on some cords for you now, give me a min.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh good---I love the cords!:dance:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

That is one Beautiful Havanese!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LeeLeee!

Woman, you are home and you haven't collapsed in bed yet??! Girl! lol I want some of your energy! Pass it on over 

Dasher, oh yes.....Dasher is just a stunning dog and he has a BIG career ahead of him, no doubt about that. Yes, he's cute in pictures, but when you see them in person, it exceeds the pictures. Just like meeting people in person is ten times better!

The corded dogs were SO cool! My husband wants to cord Gucci so bad, but gosh, getting those cords perfect/meticulous is a lot of work, but when done right, they look amazing! I know what dog(s) you are talking about! I wanna see the pics  Such great pictures on here so far!

Congratulations, Jennifer!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I know not everyone likes the corded look but I just love it. Here is Monica and Swea Pea (not sure of the spelling)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

cute little dust mops!!! I love the look of cording, not sure I would like the feel.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh I would love that! I've thought about it several times,but got scared off! Those corded guys are cute as can be! I'd love to see and feel it in person. Did you get to?:ear:

There wouldn't be people thinking havs were shih tzus in a cool corded look!:thumb:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy they are amazingly soft. I have so many more pictures but got a lot yellow eye's that I need to work out but I am just too tired to do that tonight.

Julie I knew you would love seeing them, watch for more later.

Kara I have no idea how I am functioning right now, I did take an hour nap with the boys so that helped a little but I am soooo looking forward to going to bed tonight.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh by the way--Welcome home Leeann!!! were the boys happy to see you?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'll keep an eye out for them Leeann. No rush---relax and get some sleep! I can pester you all next week for National fun and photos!ound:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ooops Julie I was posting at the same time as you.

Yes I got to feel them, I am lucky that I actually get to see Alice at several shows a year near me if I go.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> oh by the way--Welcome home Leeann!!! were the boys happy to see you?


Missy they will not let me out of there sight!! Brad brought them to the airport to pick me up so I sat in the backseat getting my fill of love on the way home.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So glad everyone had a good time and you escaped the approaching hurricane. I am already planning to go to Nationals next year in Chicago. I love that city and it is very easy to get to from here.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I keep saying I am going to stop looking at pictures but I keep sitting here enjoying them.

I wanted to pick a couple pictures to send to my breeder of Gracie, this is her first dog to go to the National and place. Jennifer has done such a wonderful job with her.

Here's Gracie.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

What a beautiful dog!
Carole


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

The corded dogs feel *neat* actually! I'm not sure of the word I'm looking for, but I touched that one with the white on it, and the cords are thin and feel neat....cute little Dust mops or Mr. It! lol

I think if I did cord a dog, I would do the smaller cords like that, It looks better than the chubby cords, IMO.

Get some sleep, Leeann! I was worried about you Saturday! Dont run yourself down to get sick :kiss:

K.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OK one more, You guys have to meet Natasha, she is the sweetest thing and I heard so many great compliments about her from other breeders. I am really looking forward to watching her as she achieves more and more not only as a handler but as a breeder.

And Lizzy, be still my heart.. that puppy is the cutest girl I have ever seen. Sorry I did not get any pictures of her, my hands were full.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Get some sleep, Leeann! I was worried about you Saturday! Dont run yourself down to get sick :kiss:
> 
> K.


But wait look at this cute picture I just found.

OK I do have to go eat something, I think I will get a pizza tonight then crash.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Wow!*

How exciting! It was a thrill to see we won something. I was hoping a forum member would win the forum quilt...

At last a boa photo! And one cute dog wearing it!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

WOW! Looks like everyone had a great time. I think Guapo and I will be flying to Chicago next summer  Thanks for all the great photos and keeping us all posted!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great pictures Leeann!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*my next havanese will have a silky silky coat!*

I want one of those silky silky coats! Riki has a very thick coat, soft but more cotton candy than silky. Daisy has so many skin allergies that she keeps losing sections of her beautiful coat. I keep it shorter because she slobbers on it and makes matts.

These dogs are so gorgeous. Lots of work keeping those coats so incredible I think.

For those of you who brought dogs you did not show, was it doable? I know they had doggy sitting. I'd like to bring mine if we go to Chicago just to socialize. Besides I get too upset when I am without them.

Dash is my favorite little guy! And I love all the winners...seems black and white was the color of the year.

Thank you guys for all t he updates!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I am already starting a savings plan for next year's national! If you ever get a chance, it is absolutely amazing!!! My only regret was not having enough time to spend with all the forum members! I tried going without sleep but that wasn't good for the day of nationals! For those of you that didn't hear I almost missed it and thank goodness for Kathy. I messed up the time in my head and went back to take a nap. She called me and woke me and Dash up 30 mins before the show! Thank goodness he is a natural beauty!

Dash amazed me this weekend! We have been learning conformation together and it finally came together for us and at a great place. Sweeps in the morning he was a brat and was trying to convince me, this was the Neezer playdate like many others we have gone too! Actually, I think he was getting back at me for my missing a rally sign and NQ'ing us! My goal in rally was to give him exposure to performance and as you can see, he is very well socialized and could care less. He just kept stacking to make sure everyone saw how cute he was! We have definitely concentrated on conformation as you can see the way he walks on leash though. Oh as to the itching, don't put a rhinestone collar on your dog when he isn't used to it before you go into the rally ring (but hey it was cute and yes, I do know better!) But Dash showed his little heart out on Saturday and did very well especially considering my lack of experience. I couldn't be more proud of my little guy but to be honest I knew he was special before I met him from just talking to Kathy and seeing a few photos. Then I went to meet him and I saw him move! He was absolutely exhausted since yesterday and he slept the entire car ride home but he had a blast and loved the experience showing at National. I hope that there was some video of him so I can watch it a few times and learn from it!

National was amazing. I have never seen so many gorgeous Havanese in one place. I really was wow'ed by the dogs that were there. The most amazing part for me was that I was able to watch Dash' auntie take BOB and grandpa get an AOM at my first National!!! While there was no doubt in my mind who BOB should go to, I am glad I was there to see it! I hope some forum members were able to get some video because while you see Vallee and she is absolutely gorgeous, what makes her amazing to me is watching her move. At National, I was able to see her grandpa Buster and a few of his offspring-let's just say I was wow'ed! 

I also loved spending time with Neezer people and would love to make it a yearly adventure. I have an amazing breeder who was able to show me a lot of ropes there (I just love you!). Dash was just as excited as I was to see her and it amazes me how he reacts when he hears her voice for the first time when she isn't even talking to him. He was also able to shower his auntie with lots of kisses (which as a lot of you learned he doesnt give to strangers!) Dash came along with an amazing family. Then there are all of the forum member that really made my week as well. When I was trying to control my tears and to see all of you with them- gezz, I love this place!

I do have one comment on the quilt. After seeing it in person, I can't blame anyone else for wanting to win it and buying tickets. It was breath taking! If I wasn't affiliated with the forum, I would have bought tickets and wanted to win it as well! When they opened the box and you saw all those tickets, it made me very happy. Me and Marija went and bought tickets right before the drawing to increase our odds too! I just wish those of you involved were there to watch the rescue parade as well. Leeann and I were sitting there crying our eyes out and I am not sure if I was actually able to get any photos as I was so choked up. Your quilt will be sure to help a lot of very special Neezers and thank you!

I have some photos but I spent a lot of time just really enjoying the experience, it is something I will never forget!

Amanda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey all. I'm back home. What a day! Up at 6:30, after 5 hrs. of sleep, then two legs of plane ride (a LONG wait at JFK!) and then 2 1/4 hr. drive home to Laval. But we made it and yes, I'd do it all again! :biggrin1:

Hubby and boys about to get home soon, so will make this quick....... The forum quilt did go to a Rescue volunteer, so I am very, VERY happy to hear that! Ursula, a wonderful woman that is also part of Rescue, let me know last night and she was very pleased as am I. She said there were MANY tix sold so we should be proud. Yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!

Vallee is a gem and an absolute joy to watch. There were so many Havs that I just couldn't take my eyes off of. I could never be a judge!! 

I really loved meeting everyone and it just felt like we already knew each other, so felt totally comfortable. We had loads of fun - some more than others, but I'll post about that another time! LOL  

Will post pix tomorrow. Man, I could go on and on for hours, but I'm beat and would hate to be on the computer when Ralph does show up! Hey honey, welcome back! "Oh........ wait a minute dear, I'm posting on the forum!" LMAO !

((((((((((hugs)))))))))))) to you all !


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I did get some Rescue pictures and I think Laurie may have gotten some video of the parade.

Here is Lu with our newest HRI member Isabella, she is a little spit fire and will make someone very very happy when she is ready for her furever home. You can read about her here


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*did anyone get a photo of parade of rescues?*

Oh this is something I'd love to see! Amanda, you are our deep feeler and lover of animals. I do miss you now that you are on the other coast! I hope the person who won the HRI Quilt knew Sue Nelson.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Isabella is the Poster Child for the Forum Quilt*

Isn't she a cutie! She was saved by quilt funds...


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

All I have to say about the past week is WOW!!
I got home (after going to bed after midnight and getting up at 3:45 to catch the taxi.) I HAD to nap when I got home and now feel a bit more human. I still need to download over 400 pictures!
I had so much fun. Meeting everyone from the Forum was amazing. Just awesome! It felt like we were a bunch of best friends that have known each other forever! 
Megan, Laurie, Leeann, Marj (and your beautiful daughter and friend), Amanda, Beverly (and friend Beth) Jennifer, Ryan and the wifey, Dana, Roman and Paige's Mom (sorry I forgot your name!), Kara and everyone else I forgot. LOVED all the get togethers in the bar, hanging out during the show and sitting together at the dinners. Kara, I wish you would have spent more time with us, I feel like I barely got to talk to you and I don't think I got a single pic of you with any forum members!
All the laughs, the jokes, the fun, the tears. I can't wait for next year!
Seeing Dasher in the ring was so much fun. He is the sweetest little boy you will ever meet~ Amanda, thanks for all the late nights! :croc: I had a blast sharing a room with you.eace:
And seeing Vallee take the breed was just icing on the cake! WOW WOW WOW!!!!
Hope to see you all in Chicago next year!:biggrin1:


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey everybody! I just got home a few hours ago..It was a long trip with Hailey and the baby! Thanks for your Kind words Leeann!

And, of course, congrats Kathy and Jennifer!

I see that no one has posted the full names of all of the winners, so I will 

Best in National Specialty Show: Ch Bellatak My Funny Valentine!!!
BOS: Ch Fuzzy Farm Devil Made Me Do It
Best Vetren/1st AOM: Ch Starkette Pride of Wincrfroft ROMX(also the sire of the BOB and BOS this year  and of course my baby  )
the other awards of merit(I dont remeber what order)
Ch Trufaith Ego Trip
Ch Heartland's Rumor Has It
Ch Pretty Is As Pretty Does

Aso someone mentiond, Vallie really did break a record!

Not only was she the first Hav to ever win a regional and natioal specialty last year, but shes the first to win back to back Nationals!! All I can say is she deserves it! 

The stud dog class went to buster 
With the stud dog the 1st AOM, and the two offspring the BOB/BOS, who else was the judge going to give it to? 

Brood Bitch class went to Ch Namaskar Angle of Fuzzy Farm, the dam of the two dogs in cords 

I really enjoyed meeting everyone, your all dolls!!

And let me know when you guys get pics of my baby up


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Ok I am home and just woke up from a long much needed nap!!!!! I had sooo much fun that I will not be able to put it into words. These furry little creatures do not know what kind of love and friendship they have given us all. I will be furever grateful to my forum friends. I had a rough week with some personal issues and these gals were the best!!!!! Love you all!!! I now have a new Mother,Ya-Ya(grandma),and Godmother!!!! They made sure all was ok with me!!! Leeann what can I say a treasured friend forever!!! I enjoyed meeting everyone and putting faces to names. Miss.Gucci is truly a princess and I do believe she knows that...just like my two. I would love to have them play together and do a fashion show...too cute!!! I loved loved looking at all the havanese truly in hav heaven!!!!! Miss.Gracie was absolutly stunning!!! Jillee was very proud of her sister!!!! Jennifer you rock and I enjoy learning so much from you!! I know I am forgetting things but am really tired and will be going back to bed soon. One funny thing..I put my suitcase on the living room floor to unload all the goodies for my girls and Jillee was taking out all her toys like she knew. It was too cute. I will post some pics of the new outfits as well!!!! Betzie is still wearing her new shirt..too cute. Hugs to you all and I am ready for next year. I will start saving now becasue let me tell ya they had some really nice things!!!! Hugs to you all!!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow guys, I have really enjoyed reading all about the national and see the pictures has been great. Thank you for sharing. I sure hope I get to meet everone at next years National in Chicago. Keep the stories and pictures coming.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey y'allllllll!!!!!! (in a Richmond accent, eh!)

It was awesome meeting all the forum people and non-forum'ers!
I honestly never thought it would be as much fun as it actually was. Well I really did not know what to expect, but was pleasantly surprised!

All the group lunches and dinners and late night conversations/drinking/laughing made it awesome! The afterhours get togethers at Kathy and Sarah's were great fun! Kimberely, We also very much enjoyed your company till the weeeeeeeee hours of the morning! AMANDA!!!!! It was great finally meeting you and the Dash! Good times for sure!! ****, I'm going to miss drinking with you tonight! lol..no more late night partying!! I'll pour some in your honor tonight.. lol
Laurie, Now I know why everyone on the forum loves you! Broken arm and all, you still had a perma smile on your face! 
Leeann - you must miss Marija by now, eh? Don't worry she is outside smoking one in your honor as we speak.. lol.. Honestly, it was awesome meeting and spending time with you!
Marj, my Canadian bud! Nice to finally meet you in person! Wow, you do have a lot of ENERGY!!! yack yak yak........YAK! lol
Bev - Nice to meet you! and VERY glad we saw you at the airport to!! 
KARA - Dinner was great sitting with you and Rich, who by the way is one funny guy!! Gucci is big time cutie!!!!
Katie - Great meeting you to after all this time of 'kinda' knowing you... goodtimes!
Megan, nice meeting you! Too bad you could not bring your Betz!
Kathy - Very fun late nights! Great conversation with friends and some wine is NEVER boaring!  
CONGRATS to VALLEE on all her acheivments!

Will absolutly be coming back next year when the chicago show rolls around! (only a 70 minute flight from Toronto!) I hope more of you can manage the trip next year!! (and hopefully all the ones that showed up this week!)

Ryan


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm finally home too! It was a wonderful National but I'm just so tired I can't think straight!

A huge congrats to all the winners, we're so proud of all of you! 

It was so much fun meeting all the forum folks I hadn't met before and seeing the ones I had met last year. You couldn't ask for a nicer bunch of people!

HRI did raise a lot of money, plus Sat night at the dinner HCA presented them with an additional check for $1000, which is terrific!

I got some sort of nasty virus or something uken my laptop after I hooked up at the hotel and it's still down, so hopefully I'll get that straighted out, so thank you so much to everyone for your posts.

You guys take fantastic pictures!

Judy, your waterstand did make it to the auction on Sat. 

I'd like to give Katie the Forum Red Boa award for consistantly displaying her Red Boa proudly!

There was one other forum member who could really WEAR a boa....


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay thank you all for sharing your stories and pictures, looking forward to more. I am most definitely telling brides that I will be booked during the weekend of August 20th next year! I'm only a half hour flight away, so you know Posh and I will be there "with bells on!" Yippee!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Ryan you look awesome in your boa! Hubba hubba.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: Go Ryan! :whoo:

Nothing quite says "STUDLY" like a red boa! :whoo:
You're the man!:thumb:

Hey Ryan---you know I'm razzing you----but seriously----thank you so much for posting and letting us know what was going on. We all knew we were missing out on the fun,happy you guys were all able to make it and deliariously happy to get reports as it was the next best thing to being there! Thanks.:hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a cute picture of Gucci! 

Loved seeing Lu with the cute puppy! Nice to see you Lu:wave:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*pictures!*

some pics for your viewing pleasure!
Lots of our pics came out crappy due to the very low lighting in the ring..

1 - Picture of where the dog showing was and half of Laurie. lol
2 - Dasher trying to find his mamma.. lol
3 - Amanda bending over trying to get Dasher to do something??
4 - Jocyelyn, Marija, Beth, Katie, Bev and Amanda
5 - Kimberly, Leeann and Marj


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*more pics*

1 - Megan, Marj, Marj's daughter and friend, back of someones head?? (kimberly maybe?) Laurie, Jocelyn, and some guy I have no idea who it is.. lol
2 - Katie
3 - Bev
4 - Amanda, Kathy and Dasher
5 - Amanda, Katie, Kara & Gucci, and myself


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh my-----these are fantastic Ryan! :clap2:

Gosh I love that thing Beverly has!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Ryan great pictures! So fun to everyone, and really fun now that I've met some of you in person.

Katie I love the "Heidi Tote Bag" I think Posh needs one, as Heidi seemed to be her big hero!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*acouple more..*

Ok.. we have a picture of Leeann crying when Dasher came in 2nd place! Marj was also teary eyed, but got out of camera sight to quick!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*names to photos please!*

Great photos, but can you put names to the lovely ladies and gents please?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Professional Nationals Photos*

http://shermanarts.com/Photo/Show/ShowMain.htm


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Rikidaisy said:


> For those of you who brought dogs you did not show, was it doable? I know they had doggy sitting. I'd like to bring mine if we go to Chicago just to socialize. Besides I get too upset when I am without them.


Yes, It was *doable*, dogs were allowed as spectators, but had to be in panties/belly bands if on the ground, otherwise..held or in a stroller. It was certainly dog 'friendly'.

HOWEVER, I don't think I had as much time to VISIT and hang out with other forum members because I was always tending to Gucci! lol And I regret not getting reserved seating, I may pay for that next year, even if its only for a day.

Sorry Katy! You are a total sweetheart! :kiss: I wish we could've all sat together at the dinners! We did have a lot of fun with Ryan and Marija! I am STILL cracking up at his face when we were listening to gossip!!! haha. I did get to meet many people, breeders, professional handlers, and rescue folks! Next year, I'd like to go more than just a day and a half! Really, I was only there for 40 hours! and boy did that FLY by! 

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Fabulous pictures!!!!!

The rescue parade WAS a tear-jerker. I think even my husband got choked up.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

It sounds like a wonderful time was had by all!:biggrin1: Thank you for sharing with us!

And Congratulations to Jennifer and Gracie and Kathy and Vallee!!!:whoo: Vallee is just amazing to watch "strut her stuff"! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I have to post these pictures for Melissa, she was the first person I thought of when I seen this little girl in the ring. Who else would wear red shoes when showing??

What an amazing handler this little girl is.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

It sounds like we may need a really big "forum" table next year at the dinners!! I love all the pictures and stories...thanks for sharing and making the rest of us feel a part of this special occassion!
Kara, would you take Gucci again? I think it would be fun to bring mine so everyone could meet them, but then again......I don't think I'd be able to do much! I definately wouldn't be able to take pictures while handling two dogs who aren't used to being around people and dogs.

So, how about getting forum T-shirts made for next year??? That way Ryan wouldn't have to wear a boa...but he really did look pretty studly!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I was really glad that I ended up not bringing either of my girls. It would have been nice but I would have not been able to hang out at the bar as much with my Ya-Ya. Danak is now my grandma and let me tell ya she is the coolest sweetest grandma!!! It was weird having drinks with your grandma!!!! hahahaha!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Judy A said:


> Kara, would you take Gucci again? I think it would be fun to bring mine so everyone could meet them, but then again......I don't think I'd be able to do much! I definately wouldn't be able to take pictures while handling two dogs who aren't used to being around people and dogs.
> 
> So, how about getting forum T-shirts made for next year??? That way Ryan wouldn't have to wear a boa...but he really did look pretty studly!


Well, yes. Pros and Cons! I don't think I took as many pictures as I wanted OR spent as much time *having fun*, since I had a dog and a husband in tow  BUT, Gucci did have a great time, and so did my DH, so I have no regrets.

Maybe next year, I'd go for longer than a 1.5 days, maybe a few days by myself and then have DH and Gucci fly in and meet me? lol Idk, but I'd certainly go again, and I would take Gucci again 

Ryan is a riot! And I LOVE HIS WIFE! She's just adorable, smart and funny. They are the cutest couple.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, I finally had a really good night sleep, with my babies glued to my side, and finally feel human & able to get online! I have so mush to say, but typing one handed will prob shorten it a bit but one thing I can say is 
WOW!!:biggrin1:
Ryan, thanks for noticing - so true - I could not stop smiling!!!
Being a boring old home girl, this was quite an experience! First time ever travelling alone and when hubby checked in, all I could say to him was "I AM IN HEAVEN!!!!!"
Seeing beautifully groomed dogs, to rescue pups with the happy glint in their eyes, to the most wonderful, caring, generous, fun people I have ever met!!! I am so blessed to have been able to go!!!
To the HRI people I met, who, I can't name all names as there are so many of you, you warmed my heart, made me cry, and made me be so proud to be a new member and I so look forward to working with you in the future.
To the HCA members, I am in awe at the monumental task of putting this together, and the kindness, and friendly smiles - you guys ROCK!!!
I feel the need to address the Sheraton! I was so comfortable in that hotel, and was so spoiled with the little extra needed care due to my arm that it was such a pleasure staying there!
Next post I will address you crazy forum people.......


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*I NEED TO GET THIS OFF MY CHEST....*

:rockon::thumb: YOU ALL ARE THE BEST!!!!!

I want to start out by extending a very heartfelt thank you to every single one of you!! Being, as I named myself "the disabled girl" was a challenge for me, and not that I wanted to admit it, but I was a little afraid and not sure I would do well.

Every one of you wwre so wonderful, and caring and helpful, it was like having my Mom with me!!
Leeann - you are just amaming, I dont know how to thank you enough!!
Megan - :kiss: you made me laugh so hard! And always watched out for me - and girl-WE SURE ARE GOOD SHOPPING PARTNERS!!!!!
Amanda - I am so happy you are now on the east coast as I expect to see more of you - and Dasher Man - what a doll - oh yea, thanks for the linebacker hugound:
Katie-Thanks a million for your ringside help, I now understand so much more - and could not have done it without your input
Kimberly - we didnt get to see much of you, but you know what I am thanking you for:wink:
Marj - the walking encyclopedia!! You taught me so much, and made me laugh so hard - what a gift to be able to spend time with you.
Lina & Vanessa - you girls are beautiful young ladies, your Mom's should be very proud of you - and bless you for all your help!!
Dana - What can I say hun? You made my trip being able to come my friend!!
Ryan @ Marija- I was so happy to spend time with you! I still want to see a "toonie"!!!!!
Beverly - you are so sweet, you friend is a pip!!! I am proud to have met one of the most generous people I know!! And love the tats!!!!!
Kara & Rich - so glad you guys could come, wish we got to see more of you but glad I got to meet Miss Gucci!! I am glad I got a few cuddles!
Robin - I was happy to meet you, but sorry I missed hanging out with you.
Jennifer - Wonderful to meet you - Congrats on Gracie - she is a beauty!
Pat - what a joy for me to meet Miss Paige & Mr Roman, and now your new baby girl, I Love her pigtails!!!!!
Kathy - you are a pip!! And Vallee- what a beauty - congrats!!
To Phyllis & Nancy - you guys are the best, you took such good care of me - and Phyllis, you certainly know the place you hold in my heart!!
I pray I did not leave anyone out - YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST!!!!!

CHICAGO HERE I COME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

WOW! Great photos. Thanks for sharing. :whoo:
PS-Do they ever have the Nationals on the West Coast??


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

mintchip said:


> WOW! Great photos. Thanks for sharing. :whoo:
> PS-Do they ever have the Nationals on the West Coast??


It looks like it will be in California in 2010.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

THANK YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!!!

Sarah and I made it home safe and sound. However, as I was leaving the hotel to go to the airport, a downpour of rain hit and I slipped and fell on my way to the car. Thank God nothing was broken, but the bruises and pain made the very long trip home somewhat uncomfortable.

I had sooooo much fun even though this old body didn't get very much sleep. Sarah and I so enjoyed the "after hours" parties on our "patio" outside our room. It was great to have time to sit, relax, share stories, and really get to know one another even though every night it didn't end until the wee hours of the morning. LOLOLOL And NO, I wasn't drinking alcohol, I was getting my pepsi fix!!! <grin>

Ryan, you and Majia are the best!!!! Talk about knowing how to empty wine bottles, Sarah and Amanda seemed to be in heaven!!! LOLOL

The Forum quilt was stunning!!!!!!!! Julie what talent you have girl. I know it was disappointing that a forum member didn't win the quilt, however, the person that won it, will be thrilled and so many Havanese in need will be helped.

Leeann, you are a jewel. I felt an instant bond with you and I know our friendship will continue forever. The video of Dasher and Amanda brought tears of joy to my eyes and I sat here smiling from ear to ear. They sure make a great team. Dasher seemed to really enjoy ALL eye's being ONLY on him. It was too funny. Leeann your pictures are amazing!!! Thank you Katie and Leeann for taking such awesome pics, I didn't get any on my camera as the lighting was so horrible. I would love it if you both could send me some of what you though.

It was so wonderful to be able to put a face with a name and I only regret time ran out, as I didn't seem to have enough of it to spend as much time as I wanted with all of you. Sarah and I had to leave the banquet early, as I had such a horrible headache. Kara, I was so looking forward to meeting you and I do regret we never were officially introduced.

Jennifer, CONGRATULATIONS again girl, Gracie is beautiful and it was a win well deserved.

Amanda, what can I say?!!! I am sitting here getting very emotional as I think of you and can't seem to find the words to express how I feel. You are awesome to say the least. Sarah so enjoyed being with you and Ryan and Majia. I now have 2 daughter's whom I love very much!!! You did so well in the ring no matter what event you were in. I will say though, the National was the best, as you and Dasher rocked that day, even though we only had a few minutes to get him ready.

Kimberly, you are one special lady to me. THANK YOU!!!!

Natasha, you are awesome. You showed Buster so well and you are going places girl!!! YOU ROCK!!!

I had no idea Leeann took that picture of Sarah and I watching the specials in the ring from the side door in the hallway. When Vallee is in the ring, I need to hide, but this year we did have a great place to hide and still see the show. The judge kept us all in suspense for what seemed like forever and he even gave a speech before pointing to Best Of Breed, which was very nice, as that hasn't happened before. I had picked two other dogs I thought were going to win, so when the judge pointed to Vallee, I lost it!!!!!!!!! David, my handler, was so stressed, his shirt was completely soaking wet when he took his jacket off after the show!!! (he sweats very badly when he is stressed) This still hasn't all sunk in yet, but I am very proud of Vallee and her wonderful handler David Murray. There are so many to thank, but I do what thank Barbara and Michele Johannes and Mary Lopez, because without them, I would not have Vallee. I heard some of those nasty rumors Kara, and I will say, don't believe them, they are NOT true!!! Vallee and Sweepea made history this year, by repeating the same wins for the HCA National Specialty in 2007 and 2008, that has never been done before!!!

Lisa, oh my girl!!! You all need to know that Lisa and her two beautiful daughters drove all the way to the Sacramento airport last night, not once, but twice, to greet me with congratulatory signs, balloons and flowers!!!! She came when I landed but Tom and I missed her as my flight got in early and I was in so much pain I wanted to get right home. We had to come back though to get Sarah 3 hours later and there she was!!!! Lisa, I can't even begin to tell you how wonderful that made me feel.

There is so much more to say, but this is long enough and my brain still isn't functioning properly.

THANK YOU FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART TO YOU ALL!!! Your cheers, tears and support warm my heart.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Guys - Can someone post the group shot pics from the bar and other assorted group pics??

I also edited my previous picture posts to include everyones names who are in the pics.

Thanks!

Ryan


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Awesome updates and photos, Ryan! Thanks for posting them for us, who were stuck at home this year!

That would be so great if 2010 were in California!!! It it really going to be here?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Jennifer Clevenger said:


> It looks like it will be in California in 2010.


Jennifer, I am not sure this is true. The SEC (Show Events Committee) was not thrilled with the proposals we submitted from California. I don't agree with their reasons, but what do I know. <grin> There might be another proposal being submitted from the east coast, but not sure what state.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Photo Fun!*

Okay, I am slowly but surely uploading photos to flickr but it is taking awhile and I keep having errors show up so be patient and I seem to be going backwards. Hopefully I have a few videos too

A final farewell from the bar!
Top row:ryan, leeann, amanda, laurie, katie, bev
Bottom row: kimberly, megan, marj









Megan & Ryan









Katie, Laurie, Marj









Marija, Ryan, Kimberly, Leeann









Top: Dana, Ryan, Amanda, Bev, Jennifer Bottom: Beth, Katie


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kathy- I hope you feel better!!! I can't help to say, it is probably a long fall after Vallee's win and you being on Cloud 9 though!

I am keeping my fingers crossed for 2010 in California!!! I think we arrive early and we head up to Napa so we can be well prepared for the week ahead!

I also have to say it would probably be an easier trip without a dog. I never even took Dashie to the doggy sitting cause he was so exhausted just from all of the days events and socialization. He didnt even cheer on his aunt or grandpa but pretty much slept ringside! I am really glad I didn't bring Dora cause it is hard to even keep up with one. But I loved the experience getting to show in the ring with so many talented handlers and very trained dogs and would love to do it again!

Back to working on more photos!

Amanda


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice pictures Amanda! All you gals look great!

Ryan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> I heard some of those nasty rumors Kara, and I will say, don't believe them, they are NOT true!!! Vallee and Sweepea made history this year, by repeating the same wins for the HCA National Specialty in 2007 and 2008, that has never been done before!!!


Oh, Kathy! Don't worry about what that one breeder said (only to a small group of us..I think? not sure, though), people will speculate and say things (and it is usually out of jealousy!) I can assure you, we all are smart enough to consider the *source*(someone upset that their dog didn't 'win'). Rumors, are well...just that, not facts. I gave my husband a signal and he changed the subject QUICKLY..mainly because I worried about someone else choking on their food! And, I didn't really want to hear anymore.

Not to worry, Vallee deserved that win. NO doubt about it. I'm not sure which one Sweetpea was, but I do think the right decisions were made by the judges..so many beautiful dogs, but always a few stand out!

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you all for sharing your stories and photos. It's not as good as being there but it's close. I'm so glad everyone had a wonderful time. I might have to start saving for next year. My aunt and one of my sisters live in Chicago! I'd hate the flight but maybe Amtrak......


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks again all for pictures and stories so we can live "vicariously" through your fun. 

I love the group shots and especially Ryan's "drinking" shirt. Ha!

Kathy so sorry you fell, it's hard enough sitting so long in those seats. On my way home from San Fran I actually upgraded to first class so that I could sleep, being it was a red eye flight and I had to shoot a wedding the next day. Well, all I can say about first class is they should rename it "humane" class, as it is indeed the amount of room that would be humane to all of their customers.

Congratulations on you fur kids and their AMAZING big wins! Kara Gucci looked just stunning with her Mama in that photo!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh it looks like so much fun!!! when is it going to be in BOSTON? 

All the havs and humans are gorgeous...but I have to ask??? KARA, when did your hair get that long??? girl it is gorgeous! when you first got Gucci it was only to your shoulders...what is your secret?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks for posting all the pics. Everyone's havs are gorgeous in and out of the ring!


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

*a little glimpse of heaven*

a hotel filled with dogs and new friends, thats got be to heaven, at least for me. 
My first dog show was an experience I'll never forget, made unforgettable by my new forum friends and hundreds of wonderful little Havs running around in diapers.
I'll post again later with more details, but for now a few special thanks to a couple of people, Laurie for getting me there in the first place, BeverleyA for being so gracious and friendly and showing a newbie the ropes and Marj for for sharing her knowledge and my kind of sense of humor.
There were more special people including my newly adopted grand daughter Megan-my first too, and the ladies in the Martini seminar who taught me how to drink (ha!)
Can't stop yet-Amanda, I'm only sorry you moved before I got to know you. Katie thanks again for answers to some of my dumb questions. Leeann, Jocelyn, Jennifer,and Kimberly oh my god I know there are more, but I can only look forward to more spending more time with you in Chicago. 
Yes, I did say Chicago----wouldn't miss it!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Red Boa Babes!*

While I honestly didn't find a red boa. I had a pink one attached to Dasher's stroller and I wore my blue one the first day. I have to say it worked as Jennifer found us for breakfast because of it!

I did capture a few red boa pics for the forum! Most of these were taken Thursday night at the Rescue event.

Ryan & Beamer's new bro









Megan and Leeann









Kimberly, Ryan, and Marija


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow. I really need to get back to page 1 of this thread and read ALL of it! I was only able to skip through very quickly from the hotel as I had little time and now that I'm home, I'm busy with laundry, putting stuff away, grooming the dogs, making calls to family and friends and ...... well, BUSY again so haven't read everyone's posts.

The pics I did see are fantastic!! Thank you all for posting them. Here are a few of mine:

Amanda in the ring
Celebrating with Cosmos
Sweet Pat
Amanda with a Red we all fell in love with
Lu and Isabella (4mth. rescue)


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

more pics........

I think that was Sweetpea (corded) or could have been Monica
Some beautiful Havs 
Laurie, Megan and I with our adopted puppy, called Speedo by his breeder, South Heart Havanese. He is 10 weeks old and the breeder calls him Speedo until she can find a better name because he is one whirlwind of energy! Oh, sooooooo cute!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great photos!!! I wish I was there!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Love the red boa pictures, Amanda!!!!!! :whoo: I put one on my wrist the first day there (on Wed.) and as I walked down the hallway, minutes after we'd arrived, I spotted a red boa and introduced myself. It was Pattie (Rico and ChaCha's mom)! My daughter, Lina, couldn't believe I was wearing the boa EVERY day!!! ound: but you know what? They worked as great ice breakers! I had at least 4, 5 women from the event say they thought it was a great idea and just loved seeing the "red boa ladies" ...... well, and our one token man, Ryan. :biggrin1: Would you believe that the very last evening, I did NOT wear my boa on my wrist because I forgot?!!?!! :brick: 

More pics........ 

"Speedo" and his sire (can't remember his name, but from South Heart Havanese as well)
Gucci, striking pose - too cute!!
Gucci and her mama and papa 

Kara, I'm sorry we didn't get to visit much! I was sure you were coming back to the bar on our last night, but you didn't. Pooh! I agree that you'll need to be there for far longer next time! :biggrin1: 

I also didn't get a chance to visit with Kathy P. and the gang of young'uns in her room/on patio because I was DEAD tired by 10:00! I was getting up at 6:30-7 every morning so I wouldn't miss the show and all that fun stuff and of course didnt' want to nap and miss anything at all, so there you go. This ol' 43 yr. old bod ain't what it used to be! :suspicious: BUT..... having said that, maybe next time, I'll have to join in the fun. I think you can get a lot of yakking in that way, whereas I always had to stop talking because Ryan kept butting in. ound: ound:

Oh, and Ryan is not as big a brat in person as he is on here. :biggrin1:

As to bringing your dogs... I wouldn't. No way, no how. lol It would be impossible for me to have anywhere near as much fun, worrying about leaving the dogs in a hotel room (they've never been in one and I have a barker!!), having belly bands on them, looking at the clock all the time (meals, pee breaks, exercise, etc... ). Nope. Not for me. Love my babies, but Mama's got to have some alone time with her friends. :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Marj you were reading my mind about that little guy, he was soooo adorable. Laurie was in heaven with this little guy, but she was kind enough to share with the rest of us.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I've named the running puppy picture in the previous post "IWAP" in honor of our Missy. 

More pics.......

Megan, Laurie, Dana and Leeann, enjoying a coffee between 'classes'
Dana (one of the most loving people you could ever meet, not to mention funny as hell !)
Dana and Kimberly
Me, Megan and Laurie at the buffet
Laurie, Leeann and Katie at the buffet


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*names to go with the parade of rescues...*

The rescue parade was again a happy, teary
event at the National yesterday. We had seven rescues
in the parade, and their biographies were read
beautifully by our new president, Jane Hohne.

The official photographer for the show took
some photos which are at

http://shermanarts.com/Photo/Show/ShowMain.htm

Click on the drop down box under the Havanese
Specialty, and pick Saturday, then click on the Rescue
Parade. The first 5 photos are from the previous
non-rescue parade.

6-14 are Harley with the younger members of his
family

15-21 are Sophie with her parents, the
Pettyjohns, who are also volunteers

22-30 are Roman with Pat Potter

31-34 are Samantha with Sharon Martin

35-39 are Callie with Karen Grant

40-50 are Frannie with Pat Potter

51-54 are Isabella (Snicklefritz) with Lu
Wyland. The minute Isabella stepped into the ring she
stopped dead, so Lu gave her a ride around the ring.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Jennifer, I am not sure this is true. The SEC (Show Events Committee) was not thrilled with the proposals we submitted from California. I don't agree with their reasons, but what do I know. <grin> There might be another proposal being submitted from the east coast, but not sure what state.


Kathy,

How about Denver again? :biggrin1:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Goody bags...*

Hey Katie, did you ever tell us what you got in those goodie bags?

so do we know where to order those beautiful havanese necklaces in silver?

What was the art you spoke about and how much was paid and who bought it?

What other cool havanese things did you see and/or buy? Is there a list of vendor websites so we can check out the good stuff?

Seems like inquiring minds STILL want to know!

By the way, the winner of the forum quilt is a havanese rescue volunteer and foster mom...she has been a dedicated worker and will appreciate the quilt more than we can know. Let's email her and have her join us.

I'll get her address from the rescue list and give her a personal invite!

I wish I had gone now, and I realize that if I go next year the dogs will stay home. Riki would be pulling me from hav to hav and I'd have a broken arm.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so glad other got some great pictures of us all together, I seem to have a habit of cutting the top of everyone's head off every time I tried LOL. Add the red boa's, I totally forgot about those pictures being taken, great job everyone I miss you ALL already and can not wait till next year. 

Everyone did such a great job addressing each of us, I am speechless and so touched by all of you. I wish I was better at writing my feelings so I could let each and everyone know how I feel about you all. I think one of the best parts of going to the National was being with such a great group of people, Forum members are truley the best group of people I have ever known.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*After Hours Fun!*

One of those late nights 

Kathy holding up sleepy Dasher. I think that face says mom put down the wine and take me to bed!










Ryan and Marija holding Dash who is also Beamer's cousin!









Wine on the patio (next National we will remember a corkscrew!)


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You are all going to be sick of MORE pics from Marj, but here they are anyway..... ound:

First off, I want to say that meeting some of the members here was so much fun for me. I had a blast!!! 

There was Megan (an absolute sweetie and funny!), Laurie (I have found my equal as far as yakking is involved! She is a loving, compassionate person who would give you the shirt off your back. I am honored to have you as my friend), Dana (she and I learned a lot this past week AND she forgives me for having lost a clay pendant she won at a raffle! Thank you!  ) Dana is one of the most loving people you could ever meet, not to mention funny as hell! We were having a hard time keeping quiet ringside. I loved meeting Leeann (with whom I felt comfortable right from the start and who is always concerned about everyone). You have amazing photos of the event, thank you!

I enjoyed meeting Katie Say (who is knowledgeable, funny and friendly and takes wicked pictures!), Kimberly (with whom I enjoyed a few chats and funny moments - Laurie's stories had us peeing in our pants!). Wish I could 'pick your brain' a little more Kimberly! You are every bit as helpful, kind and sweet as I had imagined, though your sense of humor sometimes seemed to come out of nowhere and made me LOL often! ound: I love it.

Jennifer, I'm so sorry I didn't get to say 'bye' the last night there, but I enjoyed the time we ate together with Megan and learned a lot chatting with you. Jennifer, you did an amazing job with Gracie and we are all so proud! 

Ryan and Marija, my fellow Cdns. from this group, were fun to be with and though I know you missed Beamer terribly, you have to admit that it's pretty cool being ringside to such an event and actually say "I know some of those people and their dogs!" Isn't it wild?? eace: GREAT pics, btw! 

I didn't get a chance to chat much with you, Katie Patrick, as I know how busy you were. Yes, Ryan caught Leeann and I crying more than once, such as when Amanda and Dasher did so well, and when Vallee won at the end, I have to say that it almost felt like it was all of us winning! How cool that we were there to share that with you! You have every right to be proud. Lisa is a wonderful friend to have welcomed you like she did. How nice!

Beverly and Beth were a lot of fun and when we got to meet again at the airport yesterday, it was cool to see that we all had had such a great time. Marija and Bev and Beth came over to the gate the girls and I were waiting at and said that L L COOL J was there!!! They spotted him and even had pics taken with him!! Well, Lina and her pal just HAD to check it out and they even had the nerve to go to him for a pic as well. I haven't seen it yet, hope it came out. They thought it was the neatest thing. Thanks for the 'heads up' ladies!  I hope to meet you again!

I wish I had more time with Natasha, Pat (Miss Paige and Romy and now your new girl are ADORABLE!), with the Rescue people, with Kara, Rich and Gucci, with Amanda (girl, you are funny!), and of course with all those Havs that I love so dearly. I had great moments with Cdn. breeders I know, met some new ones and learned a lot from them as well, so I was in heaven!

Pics: Coffee time for the ladies!
Shoppaholics - omg, you should have seen Laurie and Megan stalk the vendors!! ound: I wish there had been more vendors, as I was hoping to see more supplies. 
These are some of the Cdn. breeders I know, Nadie Johnson, Rita Thomas and Bill Burns. :biggrin1:


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*The National was great fun! Congrats to all of the attendees and winners!*

First, thanks to everyone from the forum that I got a chance to meet and talk with, even for just a little. I loved meeting each of you. It was like being with close friends.

Thanks to Katie for posting pictures of RICO's win at the Regional. He took other placements at the National, too. ChaCha was shown in the Bredby classes by her breeder at the Reg and Nat and placed at each out of a class of 16 bitches. That was a stunner!

Thanks to Bev who was so gracious and welcoming. So glad I got to meet you face to face. And we shared dinner with Beemer, too and that was really fun. I wish there had been more time to spend with all of the forum folks.

Keeping the dogs groomed and pottied and putting on and removing the belly bands and panties was nearly a full time occupation! But I would not have missed it for the world. Glad today was a holiday!

What a great group the Havanese people are. Many hugs to you all....

Pattie, RICO and ChaCha
LaMontaña Havanese
lamontanahavanese.com


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*A few more shots*

Thursday night fun
starting at the bottom left. jennifer's shadow (later learned not her daughter!), jennifer, leeann, jocelyn, marj, amanda, dana, laurie, megan, and katie


















Carrying around your havanese art!








http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?p=171641&posted=1#post171641
2008 National Pix, Video & Fun - Page 32 - Havanese Forum
Ryan and Marija









The bar had great drinks and food!









Katie, Amanda and Sarah (Kathy's daughter and Dasher's favorite auntie)









I swear we weren't always in the bar <BG>


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Kathy, the girls and I had a blast finding all the goodies. That #1 balloon was bigger than Vallee and almost as tall as you. You did forget to mention the noise makers that accompanied your welcome home. I was very grateful to bequeath those to you as well. The car was getting very noisy and I know that airport security had about enough as well. LOL

I'm sure that everyone from the Capital Havanese Club of Northern California wishes they could have been there to greet our winning president. I didn't have time to get club permission and keep it a secret since I'd have had to go through you. I figured that Tom's okay was the next best thing.

Hugs and cheers to you again. Vallee makes us all very proud - she's an outstanding representation of our breed.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Lisa did you get any pictures of Kathy's welcome home at the airport?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Not sure if this link is in here somewhere, but thought it good enough to resend if that's the case. lol

Sherman Arts Photography did a stunning job at the Specialty! Here's the link to the photos of the event:

http://shermanarts.smugmug.com/HCA National Specialty Show

Be sure to look at ALL the pages in each gallery. 

There is also a PDF that you can look at to find the winners of each class, etc....

http://www.foytrentdogshows.com/forms/HCA2008Show_Results.pdf


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Leeann, I really wanted to take a picture but I knew that Kathy was in pain, dead tired and wouldn't appreciate a photo at midnight Richmond time after flying all day.  I did try and stick to winner's colors for everything - red, white and blue and lots and lots of purple! Maybe Kathy could snap a photo of her goodies with her phone and post it? <hint> :biggrin1:


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I've had so much fun reading about all of your adventures at Nationals. Thanks for sharing...I am definately going next year! So great to put more faces with names.

Congratulations to ALL FORUM WINNERS!!! Pride!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

marjrc said:


> I've named the running puppy picture in the previous post "IWAP" in honor of our Missy.


ha ha ha ha Marj...right when I saw that running shot of speedo I said a big IWAP to myself and then scrolled down to read your title...

It really looks like a good time had by all.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Gosh, all these pics are keeping me "in the moment" I am just so happy that everyone seemed to have as good a time as I did. Next year, with two arms I will be able to carry 2x the amount of pups!!
Thank you all for your kind words - you all are the best!!!!! I have some videos but have not had a chance to see them, if any of them are good, I will post them.




'


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Marj....I see you got a pic of your crush....how convienent!!
Ha!! ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the wonderful pix and commentary. I talked to Amanda on the phone today for over an hour. Between the stories Amanda shared and seeing these great photos, I _almost_ feel like I was there, too! :biggrin1:

Thanks for taking the time to think of, and share with, those of us who couldn't make it. You guys are great! :grouphug:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

How fun to actually "know" each other! I still have such a hard time remembering everyone...where is that spread sheet?! LOL! But all of these pictures are helping.

So, really, we should get a forum T-Shirt in lime green and then wear the red boa for next year....I'm sure we could find each other then!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Flirting with all the bitches!*

While one of my favorite parts of National was playing with all the pups, as you can see, Dash enjoyed that part the best too! Funny part is all these dogs were bitches! He is starting to really turn into a young man!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

What a great time it looks like you all had! I bet it was like you all new each other already. The pictures are great. Thanks!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great video!!:biggrin1:
PS-how did you keep those leashes from getting tangled?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL Amanda, now we all know why Dasher was so tired when we got there on Thursday, too much time playing with the girls.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That Dasher was a very popular boy - and such a doll with human ladies too!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Natasha & Hailey*

I was able to sit a few minutes ringside with Natasha who did a wonderful job showing in Juniors and also showing Buster. You looked great!!! Dasher was very fond of Hailey but she had enough puppy antics but started to warm up to him but had to go strut her stuff in the ring!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I have only had time to skim this thread (too little time since getting back home), but I had to click that video of Dasher and his budding harem. Ha ha! I recognized Tina right away, but who were the other two? Too bad you didn't get video of him going nuts over Bea outside Kathy's patio hang-out that night.

Loved the ending shot of Dasher in the bed. He always looked so comfortable and content in it. Sweet!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Amanda,
Love the video, what a stud in training he is! Notice he was checking out the "correct" end of each sweety too. ound:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations Kathy on your 1000th post :whoo:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Very cute video, Amanda!! Dasher really is a ladies man!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Oh, that little Speedo pup gave me a puppy-fix just now!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh Amanda...they grow up so fast!! that little blond looked like she was easiest of the three...or perhaps Dasher had perfected his technigue.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Fabulous video Amanda. What I loved most of all about your photos through out this thread is your absolutely beautiful smile. You are obviously so happy and in your element. Congrats! And continue to enjoy.

Kathy, Happy 1000th post. We'd love to hear from you more often!


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks Amanda!

I thought someone got pics of the puppy too....I wouldnt mind seeing those myself 

BTW, the dog in the last picture Amanda posted is "Will" Ch SherRex Sweet William. I showed Buster Thursday, Adam showed him at the National. Thanks again for the complements! Will was a handful though, he hadnt been in the ring for a while, and was very excited!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I so wanted to stay home from work today and write a long post about all the beautiful forum members I was lucky to spend time with at Nationals, but I had to drag myself in. 
I WILL write that post, because all those people are so special I want to mention them all. I think the only forum people I didn't get a chance to meet were Robin and Natasha.

It's great that there are so many good photos. I took a lot of them, but none of them are good.

Next year I'll be sure to ask for a room NOT directly above that celebrating Kathy! j/k!! I just wish I would have gotten some pics of the squirrels early Sunday morning lounging on the outside party table amidst the empty wine bottles, munching on potato chips.

Here's just a few pictures for now.
Pattie, with the absolutely handsome Rico Suave and the little flirt, Cha-Cha, what beautiful dogs and what a beautiful owner!

Natasha (I think?) with an adorable puppy in the ring.

Chewy, a cute obediance participant.

The HCA president Jim Siver, helping to auction off a jacket that was autographed by Cesar Millan for HRI.

A cream colored dog with baby cords, which I love!

Can't wait for Chicago!!!

Beverly


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Ooops, sorry, that is not Natasha. I wish I would have met you Natasha! Next time!

Beverly


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Next time for sure! And no, that wasnt me 

I was so busy all week! I had a ton of people wanting to see the puppy  and I was overwhelmed with the amount of new people I got to meet!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Who got the Cesar Jacket? Any forum member? Did it bring alot? When I saw the pictures and Cesar signing it----I was very excited about it. I'm a big Cesar fan--but the jacket would be too small for my big ash.....ound:----that's really not funny--but oh well!ound:

Great pictures!I am loving this thread---all the pictures and video and it looked like you all had a marvelous time!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Julie, it wasn't a forum member, but I'm sure someone will know her name. 
I got some pictures of her wearing it, but of course from the back so you can't tell who it is :frusty:

It was way too small for me, so I didn't even consider bidding on it. I can't remember how much it brought. Yikes, my memory is awful! Anyone else remember?

Here's a picture of the back.
I do have pictures of all the forum members with their winnings from the auction, it's just taking so long to get them posted!

Beverly


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Dash has good taste in his "chicks"*

What a player that boy is! And such an adorable flirt!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

BeverlyA said:


> Next year I'll be sure to ask for a room NOT directly above that celebrating Kathy! j/k!! I just wish I would have gotten some pics of the squirrels early Sunday morning lounging on the outside party table amidst the empty wine bottles, munching on potato chips.
> 
> Beverly, we were hoping you and Beth would join us, but you were being party poopers instead!!!  Just kidding, I did try very hard though to keep those "youngins" quiet, but they didn't listen to their elders too well. <grin> Sorry if we got too loud.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Me&2Girls said:


> Kathy, Happy 1000th post. We'd love to hear from you more often!


Hey, it's not for lack of having something to say Lisa, just lack of being able to keep up with all you chatter bugs and not being to figure this forum out too well. You all amaze me how you know when someone has posted and respond back so quickly!!!!! I think you all sit in front of your computers 24/7 or something. LOLOLOL


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Ryan, could you email me the picture you posted of Vallee with all of us? Sarah tried to log in and since Melissa is gone, she can't see all the great pictures.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I just spent over 45 min downloading and editing my pictures....only to have my photo software CRASH and I lost all my work! GRRRRRR
I am too tired to work on them again tonite, so I will have to try again tomorrow..


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Beverly,
It doesn't matter who won it--I was just hoping a forum member. I loved the signed jacket!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Kathy,

Here is the link to the pro photographer site with all the pics he took of your gang after winning:
http://shermanarts.smugmug.com/gallery/5845820_868NT#362762341_Yh2x7

Ryan


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*wow!*

Just look at that silky coat, those almond shaped eyes, those straight legs, the rear slightly higher than the rest...and I'll bet passed all tests with flying colors. Why goodness, it is a perfect Havanese! Oh yes, it flashes pad too!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Kathy, yes, you are right, some of us need to get a life. But being on the Forum is so much fun that we can't stay away. Besides it's a challenge to figure out something new - I'll watch all the clever posts and try and decipher how's it's done. Someday I'll figure out how to get my darling .gif images to post. LOL


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

I want to pass on to everyone that you will have an opportunity to order the items such as the hoodies and t-shirts offered at the Nationals. Laura Pfab will be announcing when and how you can order them.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I did not get as many pictures as I'd planned (gosh, it was hard being so busy!) But here's a few: I won't post the ones that have one or more people with eyes closed or funny faces! LOL I'll hold those as "blackmail"! haha!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Leeann, Robin (rknrob) and her DH, Scott..the main hallway in front of the showroom where the quilts were displayed and the vendors were set up!

Leeann..we are TWINKIES! I bought that same "love a dog" shirt from the Rescue table. Love it.

I need to buy a flash.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Awards Banquet Room (it was beautiful!) and Gucci on the hotel bed, being the Princess she thinks she is.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I have a question who has the picture of Leeann in her havanese socks and sandels...it was too funny!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Katie wrote: "Marj....I see you got a pic of your crush....how convienent!!"

BRAT !!!!!! :croc: LOL

Hey Julie. My "ash" is way too big for that Caesar jacket too! LOL

Kara, I'm so glad you got Robin and hubby on camera as I had so wished I had more time to chat with them. Robin, it was great that you came by! 

LOVE the latest pics. Gotta run, late for work!!!!! chat later.......


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> I have a question who has the picture of Leeann in her havanese socks and sandels...it was too funny!!!


Brat, I have one at home I will have to post.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Gucci on the hotel bed, being the Princess she thinks she is.


You got that right Kara. She's a beautiful one too.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kara I love the pictures you got of Robin and her husband with the fur kids. I was so glad I found you guys and was able to sit for a min. to play with them even though I was just about dead at that point.

I tried my hardest to run around and spend some time with each person while also trying to meet all the HRI volunteers, HCA members and breeders as possible. I’m sure some people thought I was crazy as I walked up to complete strangers (that their name was familiar to me), introduced myself and started asking all kinds of questions LOL.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> You got that right Kara. She's a beautiful one too.


Thank you! :kiss:

I wish Nationals was BEFORE my vacation and she lost so much of her coat  Oh well, easier to manage I guess 

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Kara I love the pictures you got of Robin and her husband with the fur kids. I was so glad I found you guys and was able to sit for a min. to play with them even though I was just about dead at that point.
> 
> I tried my hardest to run around and spend some time with each person while also trying to meet all the HRI volunteers, HCA members and breeders as possible. I'm sure some people thought I was crazy as I walked up to complete strangers (that their name was familiar to me), introduced myself and started asking all kinds of questions LOL.


Girl, you don't have to tell me! I spread myself way to oo thin! Instead of spending a LOT of time with any one person, I spent a little time with MANY people and I did meet a lot of folks, breeders, handlers, volunteers and HRI people, even some of the vendors!  I'm glad I got to hang out with Robin and Scott, even though they were only there a short time. I also saw another family that came to the last playdate at my house (they were showing their dog). Small world and all 

Marj, I had every intention of meeting yall' back at the bar, but I told my DH to wake me up in 30 minutes (I had even changed into my jeans and sweater!), and the next thing I know, its 2am and he's snoring like a freight train next to me! LOL I'm normally not that tired, but long story short, I'm titrating off some medication and its kickin' my arse.

Next year, I will stay longer! And maybe stay wired on coffee like some people! 

Kara


----------



## bethany (Apr 12, 2008)

*I got the squirrel celebrating*

First off I want to thank everyone that welcomed the Corgi person, ME. I had a great time and loved seeing all the dogs. They are all really cute. Everyone I met was sooooooo nice, thanks again. Let's see if I can get that pic of the squirrel.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Beth- welcome and the corgis are adorable! Now, I won't think Sarah just had too much to drink. That morning I came down and she kept talking about all the squirrels and I just thought she had one too many!!! ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great photos!:whoo:
Gucci looks super cute on the bed.:kiss:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Anyone else have photos to post from Richmond still?? We are waitingggggg!!

Ryan


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I know I have lots more of dogs but probably will not get to them today. I think Katie has to go through hers again so she can post them.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Beth, that is such a great shot! I am so glad you were able to come & "play" with us all!!
I also got that grea brown shirt but am so mad cause I paid for a long sleeve one and when I got home I realized it was short sleeved - DARN!!
I am so loving all of these pictures!! I wish we could have this 2x a year!!!

Marj, make sure you dont let bRalph hear about your crush!!ound:


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh ladies, I am so sorry I missed it this year. I will deff. be making an appearance next year with Kona.  Kohl was just too much for us to leave this year. Thanks for the pics, teasers....  Have fun!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ok here a a couple more for today.

Do you guys remember little Dani with the spider bite? You can read about her here.

Look at this little cutie now.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Leeann,

She is just adorable. Thanks for sharing her picture. I have thought of her often.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

wow!!! that's spider bite Dani? how beautiful she is!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

What a beautiful little girl. So glad she came through that spider bite with no problems.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

By the way......... here is what a toonie looks like.. lol

Ryan


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

It looks like everyone had a fantastic time. CONGRATS to all the winners! And thanks everyone for sharing the pics! 

What a beautiful group of Havs! I so wish we could have been there to meet you guys - and to see it all in person. Maybe 2010 - if it makes it to California.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Beamer said:


> Kathy,
> 
> Here is the link to the pro photographer site with all the pics he took of your gang after winning:
> http://shermanarts.smugmug.com/gallery/5845820_868NT#362762341_Yh2x7
> ...


Thank you Ryan, I forwarded the link to Sarah. We so enjoyed you both and hope we can do a repeat of all the great conversations and wine tasteing next year, although, I will stick with my pepsi and I am sure Beverly and Beth will make sure they are not above us again! LOL


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

bethany said:


> First off I want to thank everyone that welcomed the Corgi person, ME. I had a great time and loved seeing all the dogs. They are all really cute. Everyone I met was sooooooo nice, thanks again. Let's see if I can get that pic of the squirrel.


I had heard from someone that the neighborhood critters were enjoying my leftover breakfast!!! Do you know that tray was NOT picked up when we left on Sunday!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I had no idea Bev and Beth were above your room Kathy, Hav Central as it were. lol I'll have to make sure that I have enough energy next time to join in the "wine tasting". Sounds like my thing! 

That Dani is sooooooo darn cute! I really enjoyed watching the 6-9 and 12-18 month pups. You know, even the Seniors had bounce to their step! A 10 yr. old Veteran had as mcuh spring to his walk as a 9 month old and that just amazes me. LOVE the Havanese!!!!!! eace:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

marjrc said:


> You know, even the Seniors had bounce to their step! A 10 yr. old Veteran had as mcuh spring to his walk as a 9 month old and that just amazes me. LOVE the Havanese!!!!!! eace:


That's because Buster is a _*very*_ nice Havanese!  So many of us are very proud to have his offspring (puppies and grandpuppies) in our homes.

Hey Ryan, the toonie shows up! LOL! Thanks for sharing. You guys with your funny money - loonies and toonies and cartoony bills. (I'm cracking myself up!)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly- I am a horrible mom. I don't even know all the kids I let Dashie play with. The blonde in the video is one of Michelle and Barbara's new pups. The first one I think was named Gidget? They owners had such a strong eastern accent, I am guessing they are from the long island area  I know she also has a newfoundland if that helps!

I have to agree about Marj's comments. I was sitting there watching the old man zoom around the ring with Natasha and I wanted to know who it was and found out he is Dasher's grandpa and was very excited! It is amazing when you can see a toy dog have such beautiful movement. It is even more exciting when he is 10 years old and in your own dog's pedigree (probably means many years of keeping up with Dasher!)

About Dani- It was so cute cause when she was out there and she ended up taking RWB... everyone was calling her spider butt. You could still see a slow hair growth in back but she looks to be a very nice Neezer! 

Amanda


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Ryan for showing us what a Toonie looks like...Kimberly I think it is funny too but thought that itt was interesting to see!!!!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Ryan no more loonies?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I found out he is Dasher's grandpa and was very excited! It is amazing when you can see a toy dog have such beautiful movement. It is even more exciting when he is 10 years old and in your own dog's pedigree (probably means many years of keeping up with Dasher!)
> Amanda


Amanda, you've just discovered the joy of getting your dog from an awesome breeder. Isn't it fun to know you've got such a wonderfully put together dog with some amazing ones in his background? Congrats again my dear. You'll have to post photos of his ribbons.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

hedygs said:


> Ryan no more loonies?


Hedy, he had a loonie at the National, but didn't have a toonie to show us (and neither did Marj). I think that is why he posted it in this topic.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Hedy, he had a loonie at the National, but didn't have a toonie to show us (and neither did Marj). I think that is why he posted it in this topic.


...and only in Canada can you have coins (money) called loonies and toonies. It's a testament to the sense of humour that Canadian's have. As a proud former Winnipegger, a sense of humour was required to survive the insanity that we called winter. Gak!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hedy, nahhhh.. you had to be there.. lol


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

So who is all ocming to Chicago next year?? We should start a new thread for that.. 

Kimberly - Any idea what hotel it would be at? Marija already wants to start planning her sight seeing.

Ryan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, Ryan. The hotel is listed in one of the older topics and I'll try to look for it later. I haven't even unpacked my computer & camera bag yet! I did get my suitcases unloaded with all the extra stuff I had to buy when they lost my luggage until the third day. That was a... fun twist! Ha!

And yes, I agree with Hedy that the nicknames for your currency is definitely a testament to the Canadian sense of humor. I love being around my Canadian friends because there is never a sober face (and I don't necessarily mean alcohol is involved). You can't help but smile around them!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks kimberly! I'll try searching for it in the meantime..

Ryan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Found it!

*2009 Havanese National Specialty Info*
Lombard, Illinois (a suburb of Chicago)
Westin Lombard Yorktown Center (opened in August 2007)

Wed, August 19 - seminars
Thurs-Sat, August 20-22 - shows

I'm going to post a new topic for easy reference to it too.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahahah..ok, I thought i was really smart when I found the info I was searching for.... lol... in the thread you just created a minute ago.. hahahahah
Thanks!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL!!! I love it!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

So can anyone give an average cost to what it takes to go to Nationals? Not counting airfare---but any fees/motel expenses/food etc.?:ear:

I'm trying to decide if I want to venture to Chicago next year.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie said:


> So can anyone give an average cost to what it takes to go to Nationals? Not counting airfare---but any fees/motel expenses/food etc.?:ear:
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I want to venture to Chicago next year.


Julie I for one REALLY hope you go.
It's hard to put a cost on things, it will depend on the rate HCA can get for the hotel, it was 95 + tax per night this year. You pre-pay your dinners for Fri. & Sat night (that will also be decided by what HCA can get) this year 25 fri. and 30 on sat. The rest is really up to you on what you want to spend for food & drinks.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Leeann!
From reading and seeing all the fun you guys had,my original plan will not work out as I don't think I can come and really see it all in one day with Quince in tow! I've probably over-thought it,but I'm trying to figure out how many days and if my Mom could come and Quincy and Robbie man...it makes for a juggling routine for sure!:juggle:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Julie,

I just looked at hotel costs for next year same time frame as this past National. This hotel in chicago is DOUBLE the price of the one Richmond!? The Sheraton West regular rate is $134 a night..HCA rate was $95. The new hotel in Chicago is $279 for a standard room. (obviously no HCA rate as of yet..) I guess the HCA is movin on up! lol

Ryan


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie I will say one of the things that impressed me was how helpful EVERYONE was with each other, and not just forum members. Quincy and Robbie would not just have you and your mother to take care of them, you will have all of us without even thinking or asking for help.
If I had to choose one night it would be the rescue night, it just seemed more relaxing and I loved being able to mingle more.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh no---I could never take Robbie. He would not do well at all. I would have to leave him at Mom's.I would just need to figure out how long I can leave Robbie and if I should bring Quincy at all.Mom would probably have to stay home too with Robbie. IDK... 

Whew! Ryan--that's an expensive room! 279.00? Wow! I can not imagine that!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, considering the HCA rate in Richmond was a good 25% discount, I would hope for the same in chicago..

Maybe the Havanese Forum should get their own booth at next years event?? that might be an interesting idea.. hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Ryan


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Beamer said:


> Julie,
> 
> I just looked at hotel costs for next year same time frame as this past National. This hotel in chicago is DOUBLE the price of the one Richmond!? The Sheraton West regular rate is $134 a night..HCA rate was $95. The new hotel in Chicago is $279 for a standard room. (obviously no HCA rate as of yet..) I guess the HCA is movin on up! lol
> 
> Ryan


Ryan,
HCA has negotiated a discounted rate, however, it won't be as low as this year for a room. I don't have the exact figures here at work, but I recall it being around $135.00 a night, so start saving now!!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Kathy,

Ok then, $135 is peanuts! Thats a 50% discount over regular rates! (ryan thinking to himself if he should spring for a corner suite..  )

Ryan


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ohhh I see now Julie, my mistake. I guess the first thing I would check is how far away does your mom live to the hotel? Would it take you long to get back to her and Robbie if they needed you? Then check the cancellation on the rooms once you have checked in, what would they wack you with if you had to leave early. I know when I booked my room in Richmond I could cancell right up till the day I was to arrive with no charge.

Kathy 135.00 is a LOT better than 279.00, thanks.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm thinking ------:faint: YIKES! :faint:

I like your rates better Kathy!:becky:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

My Mom is about 70 miles away. I was hoping to get my Mom there really. She adores Quincy and has also(like me)never seen any other havanese. I know she'd love it....but to drive back and forth for as long as I want to be there would be impractical,though I'm thinking maybe I could bring Quincy and Mom one day(let Lacy keep Robbie at Mom's)and then take Mom and Quincy home and come back myself or maybe with Lace as she'd love it too. IDK...

I'm planning to come even if it is just for a few hours.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Whooaaaa whoaa... Julie?? You have never seen another Havanese before?? Serious??

Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Seriously Ryan----

in person? Only Quince.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Julie, I did not know that! No havs in your area at all??? No one from the forum lives anywhere remotely close to you?? YOU HAVE TO COME TO CHICAGO NOW!!!!

Ryan


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*I haven't either Julie. That is why I want to go also.*


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well if you guys come next year, you will be in heaven!! These dogs - show, pets, rescue pups - every one of them were beautiful!! I will be there for sure! I too am liking the $135 charge a lot better than the other one.

Has anyone heard if Katie was able to retrieve the photos after her computer crashed? I know she has been busy with Mouse.

Someone took Tat pics - I wanna see Beverly's!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Julie, I did not know that! No havs in your area at all??? No one from the forum lives anywhere remotely close to you?? YOU HAVE TO COME TO CHICAGO NOW!!!!
> 
> Ryan


There is a breeder just south of me,but she didn't answer my calls when I was looking for a pup. Quincy came from Florida!

No one lives close---

I've never been to a dog show either Ryan!ound:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Julie, I've never been to a dog show either... It was pretty confusing at first.. lol

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Julie- go for it! 

I had a roomate (Katie!) so I could save half and that really helped. I will say I spent way too much at the bar but they also had a suite with food in it during the day. I am not a breakfast person so I took a thing of granola and fruit roll ups. I can't eat until like noon and I made coffee in my room a few times. But those darn celebration cosmos haunted me!!! I had a fabulous time though and definitely want to go to Chicago! Now, I have to decide about the dog. I had a great time showing with him but those early mornings grooming weren't so great. I never even took him to doggy day care cause he was so exhausted so I just let him sleep in the room but he is very well behaved.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Julie! I soooooooo wish I was sure that I was going, because I'd LOVE to finally meet you, girl! I was happy about the $95 rate in Richmond. $135 is a little steep for this chickie. If I could get a great deal on airfare like I did for this year's Nat'l., then maybe, just maybe I could swing it. Lots to consider and it's just way too soon for me to start planning. After all, there has to be a family vacation in there somewhere too! :biggrin1:

As to bringing Quincy, I think it depends on what you want out of your time there. Having to get up early, take an elevator to the outside for the morning pee can be a bummer, as well as having him in a belly band all the time he's on the ground. You won't have your hands free all the time and in the bar/restaurants you won't be allowed to bring him in. Amanda and others kept saying "I'll go throw him in the room and be right back." lol Can Quincy stay quietly in a strange room, in a crate? This hotel wanted all dogs in crates in the rooms, not loose or even in a closed bathroom. There were scratches at doors and obviously some accidents that they weren't too happy about. 

If you could come alone, it would be a lot cheaper too perhaps. You'd drive there, right? So then, I guess it doesn't matter how many you are. If I go, I'm either going with Ralph (who will do other things will I soak myself in everything Hav-related lol) or I'll go alone. Having Lina with me cost me more for meals, drinks, etc... but I did really enjoy it. Don't know if she'd even want to go again, but it's just too soon for me to plan. We'll see! I'm still trying to see if I can make it to the CDN. National Oct. 31st!!! :suspicious:


----------



## Beamie's Mommy (Sep 20, 2007)

So it has been a few days since our return to Toronto from the Nationals, and I have finally settled in to my regular routine. I no longer am walking around with the camera in my hand. 

Even though I don’t go on here much (mainly because Ryan has enough to say for the both of us), I did want to log in and say hello to everyone we met in Richmond (yes, that includes you too LL). I really had no expectations as I didn’t know anyone, and it’s almost strange to say that after spending only a few days together, I feel like we have been friends for years!

Kathy – I think I have said this 10 times already in person but it has to be said again: Congratulations!!! You are amazing and we are so glad to have met you and that we were able to spend some time with you! 
Amanda – It was so nice to finally meet you!!! I totally understand why Ryan loves chatting with you. We look forward to seeing you in the near future!
Sarah – Thank you so much for having us invade your place every night! It was so much fun hanging out with you! 
Marj – What can I say… you are an incredible person and we were so happy to see you in Richmond! No conversation was boring when you were around.
Leeann – Absolutely loved hanging out with you! I think of you every time I go outside for my fix 
Kara and Rich – Dinners were LOTS of fun with you guys; I think my stomach hurt for days from laughing so hard! We were waiting and waiting at the bar on Saturday, but you guys never made it.. We missed you!!!
Kimberly – Sorry for talking your ear off! But you are so sweet and stayed up listening to me talk about nonsense. Hahaha You too are hilarious and made my stomach hurt!
Beverly – it was so nice to meet you and chat with you! Thank you so much for introducing me to LL 
Katie – It was great meeting you and hanging out with you!
Laurie – you are an awesome lady! As Ryan says “goodtimes” whenever you were around!
Megan and Dana, - hanging out with you at the bar was a blast! Thanks for introducing me to the carrot rum drink (YUMMMM) 
Pattie – great meeting you and chatting over dinner

Carolina - Even though you were not in Richmond, it was so nice meeting you in NY! Thaks for the tour of Central Park! 

We look forward to seeing you all again in Chicago next year! Any chance we can fast forward the event to um……next month????

See you all on Kathy’s patio!!! Don’t forget to bring a wine glass!

Marija


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I finally have my computer working so just wanted to say how nice it was to meet everyone at Richmond. Was so much fun finally getting to put names with faces. Wish I had had more time to party with all of you-Kathy-where did you hide the wine. Maybe next year I will be able to put the "kids" in the room and spend more time with all of you. I just so hate to leave the kids alone so spent most of my time pushing them around and keeping track of the three of them-Frannie was the hardest one to keep track of because she kept finding people to hold her.

Miss Paige & Mr Roman and of course Frannie Annie wanted me to tell all of you it was great meeting you.

Hugs from
Pat (humom to-)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Foster mom to Miss Frannie Annie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Beamie's Mommy said:


> I really had no expectations as I didn't know anyone, and it's almost strange to say that after spending only a few days together, I feel like we have been friends for years!
> 
> Kimberly - Sorry for talking your ear off! But you are so sweet and stayed up listening to me talk about nonsense. Hahaha You too are hilarious and made my stomach hurt!
> 
> Marija


Oh.my.gosh. Marija, if you feel the need to say sorry to that, I hope you have a lot more sorrys for me in the future. I LOVED talking with you and Ryan into the wee hours of the morning. You two are both wonderful.

And I totally agree with Marj - I love that I can now hear the voices and see the expressions of so many faces. It makes it even more fun to read the words. Granted, Marj is very animated and Ryan is much more subdued than I had anticipated, but it is so much better to "see" you all now. You guys are the bestest!

And yes, Leeann, you were as fabulous as I had expected from our previous chats & calls!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Marija,
Your smile and conversation added so much to our trip, we should be thanking YOU and Ryan for coming. Sarah wanted me to tell you she LOVED you guys!!! She too is NOW looking forward to another national. <grin> Sarah has tried to join the forum, but with Melissa gone, she hasn't been approved yet.

I think we should make plans to meet everynight on the patio outside my room (hopefully one will be available in Chicago) as it was so relaxing, quiet (well quieter then the bar, but not for some above us, :biggrin1 and intimate. Sarah and I enjoyed it very much.

I think you all should consider coming to Long Beach, California for the Eukanuba. Now that is a happening place and the weather in December is awesome!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Miss Paige said:


> I finally have my computer working so just wanted to say how nice it was to meet everyone at Richmond. Was so much fun finally getting to put names with faces. Wish I had had more time to party with all of you-Kathy-where did you hide the wine. Maybe next year I will be able to put the "kids" in the room and spend more time with all of you. I just so hate to leave the kids alone so spent most of my time pushing them around and keeping track of the three of them-Frannie was the hardest one to keep track of because she kept finding people to hold her.
> 
> Miss Paige & Mr Roman and of course Frannie Annie wanted me to tell all of you it was great meeting you.
> 
> ...


Pat, the good thing about being on the patio was that dogs were welcome too. So next time, you must come and bring the gang too.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Marija,
> Your smile and conversation added so much to our trip, we should be thanking YOU and Ryan for coming. Sarah wanted me to tell you she LOVED you guys!!! She too is NOW looking forward to another national. <grin> Sarah has tried to join the forum, but with Melissa gone, she hasn't been approved yet.
> 
> I think we should make plans to meet everynight on the patio outside my room (hopefully one will be available in Chicago) as it was so relaxing, quiet (well quieter then the bar, but not for some above us, :biggrin1 and intimate. Sarah and I enjoyed it very much.
> ...


Kathy~ I'll be there for sure! :biggrin1:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Leslie said:


> Kathy~ I'll be there for sure! :biggrin1:


Ok, that is wonderful Leslie, I look forward to seeing you. No patio rooms though in Long Beach!! :frusty:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Ok, that is wonderful Leslie, I look forward to seeing you. No patio rooms though in Long Beach!! :frusty:


That's ok, there's a patio at my house, if you're willing to drive for an hour :biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

There may not be a patio in Long Beach Kathy, but at least you know the "trick" now when you stay in one of those "prohibited" rooms. LOL

I so want to go to Long Beach this year - hopefully I can get my sister to babysit since she lives just an hour away. She owes me big time after backing out on me for the nationals. But I did finally meet the sitter of my dreams, the girls love her and she does overnights. Plus she's fingerprinted and trustline registered. Safety and fun :whoo:

And wild horses won't keep me away from Chicago this year. I found my calculator finally and am going to add up my shopping splurge to see how close it came to everyone's actual national expenses. That includes the bar bill and the goodies expenses ladies. LOL If I can swing it, I'd love for the girls to attend as Jrs. We got the invitation for Lauren this year and it was so sad not to be able to have her there to enjoy all the festivities.

And yes, I too am a Diet Pepsi-alcoholic. But I limit myself to drinking it between the hours of 11 AM - 5 PM. I don't sleep well enough as it is without adding to the problem with caffeine. Oh and in case anyone's interested, my favorite wine is CHAMPAGNE. I'm very fortunate to be such a cheap date - I love the $7/bottle Brut varieties and after two drinks, I am a real party animal. ound:LOL The sad part is that if I go for the whole bottle, I fall asleep and have a wicked hangover the next day. :frusty:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lisa, LMAO at your post!!! ound: 

Marija, that is too sweet. I loved finally meeting you and Ryan! But I want to know one thing..... WHO is LL ?????? :suspicious: 

O.k., so I'm the animated chatterbox, am I? Must be the French Cdn. in me. :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Kathy said:


> I think you all should consider coming to Long Beach, California for the Eukanuba. Now that is a happening place and the weather in December is awesome!!!


Sounds good to me. When in December?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Sounds good to me. When in December?


Sally~ It's Dec. 13 & 14

Here's the AKC link w/the info.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Marj - LL is in reference to LL Cool J. (you know, the guy at the airport..)

Ryan


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Rayn Marj was still too busy thinking about her crush at that time to remember LL. I do believe her crushes bootie has even poped up on this forum a few times.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

*Pictures*

Hey all,
It has taken me too long to download these pictures I know, but something happened to my camera as it just was not cooperating with me.

Here are the pictures of what greeted me at the airport upon my arrival home from National. Lisa, you are jewel and I will NEVER forget what you did.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

How sweet!!!! This forum rocks I tell ya!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

How sweet Lisa! And you couldn't have done it for a better person, IMHO 

I tried taking some video for all of you to see how amazing it was to watch the BOB ring at the National and have so many gorgeous havanese in one place. I wanted to follow behind the judge and meet them all! My camera work is really shaky so be prepared for the bumpy ride....


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh ,my gosh, what a sap I am!!!! I just was crying watching that video! I have some videos to share too but am having some problems with software, but will work on it this weekend.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's great Amanda! The next best thing to being there!:thumb:
Talk about havanese heaven!:kiss: They were all gorgeous!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Laurie- I was the same way when Dash and I finally pulled it together but then walking out of the ring to some of the forum members crying for me was beautiful! Such a sweet group of people!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh my Amanda, I didn't know you were taking a video. I must tell you though, I sat here and cried tears of joy all over again. Leeann, where are you to hug on too while I was watching this????? Watching made recall the whole day and remember how special it all was. There were so many beautiful Havanese this year and I am proud to be a part of it all. 

THANK YOU my "daughter" you are a very special lady Amanda.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Laurief said:


> Oh ,my gosh, what a sap I am!!!! I just was crying watching that video! I have some videos to share too but am having some problems with software, but will work on it this weekend.


Ok, I feel better now knowing I was not crying alone!!! <grin>


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Amanda, what is the name of that song?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kathy said:


> I must tell you though, I sat here and cried tears of joy all over again...
> Amanda, what is the name of that song?


LMAO, Kathy! The name of the song is "Big Girls Don't Cry" by Fergie. I guess you aren't a big girl anymore. Ha ha! (Love you!)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh gosh Hugs and Tissues for everyone because Big Girls DO Cry after watching that.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awww! I am glad it touched you and you deserved it! I only did a little video cause my pics were coming out horrible and I didn't remember how to do things on DH's camera! I should have brought the tripod and did the entire thing. At the end, I was too excited to watch and I forgot to film so you see the little clip of the winners line up at the end!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I just watched the video and I am ready for next year. It makes me wonder where we all will be. Betzie just came into the computer room and was jumping on my legs like mommy i want to watch...made me cry looking at her and how much my girls mean to me.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Still going through pictures, here are a few more.

Gracie loving on mommy (Jennifer)
And more cords, can you tell I love the corded look.
last one is for Megan, me wearing socks with my sandles. It was freezing and my toes were cold!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh wow Amanda, what a great thing to have videotapped best of breed so that we could all watch history being made. Congratulations Kathy and Vallee. I'm just speechless - such an incredible sight to behold. But I have to tell you, Maya and Lauren were just watching with me and Maya was very impatient to see exclusive footage of David and Vallee. Her favorite Havanese and handler. Oh and Amanda, you are now known as the "lady with the Maltese" 

Yes, Big girls do cry as do little ones. We're all in tears sitting here watching this for the third time already tonight.

Kathy, that was very sweet of you to post the balloons and flowers. Promise me you'll never forget our affection for you and your family. That's what they represent - our joy with your success. Congrats - you've come a long way baby!!!!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Kathy:

Thanks for the info-I have marked my calendar for next year-and sure would love to hit the patio with all of you. And since the "kids" can come I am sure I will plan on catching up with everyone. You know how I am about the kids and leaving them-Miss Paige thinks she has to be in the middle of anything that is going on. Rommy will be fine as long as he can hide in his crate-and we all are learning how Miss Frannie likes to party-LOL.

Pat


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Me&2Girls said:


> Kathy, that was very sweet of you to post the balloons and flowers. Promise me you'll never forget our affection for you and your family. That's what they represent - our joy with your success. Congrats - you've come a long way baby!!!!


Well, that balloon is a HUGE hit with the puppies, especially Jagger. I took some video tonight so hopefully I can figure out how to upload it. Maybe my darling daughter will show me now that she is on here too.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> LMAO, Kathy! The name of the song is "Big Girls Don't Cry" by Fergie. I guess you aren't a big girl anymore. Ha ha! (Love you!)


LOLOLOLOLOL, I guess I am not the big girl I thought I was for sure. But hey, if that makes me stay younger longer, then I am all for it!!! Maybe the song should be Vallee's theme song? LOLOLOL


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Thank you Amanda for the video...for those of us unable to attend, and interested in showing they are great!!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Lynne - have we caught your eye? Are you considering showing one of yours or getting a new one? I have thoroughly enjoyed the sport - we got into showing dogs as a family activity. I thought it sounded way more fun than becoming a soccer mom. And let me tell you it is. Go for it girl. Move on down my way and we'll have a blast together.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Can't wait to see those amazing pups Kathy, especially playing with Vallee's #1 balloon. What a kick. Love the name.

Oh goodie - now Sarah is going to be a part of the Forum - what's her "handle"? LOL If she gives me permission, I'd love to post that beautiful photo I have of her with Roxie her honorary Hav! And of course I can't wait for her stunning Gracie's debut in photos here. Tell that girl to hurry up and introduce herself Kathy!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kathy said:


> Maybe the song should be Vallee's theme song? LOLOLOL


 I dunno, Kathy. That's a break-up song (or a splitting up song at the very least) from how I understand it. Then again, Vallee is a heart-breaker, so maybe it is appropriate. 

Lisa, Lynn has been preparing to show for quite a while. Check out the Havanese tail topic for a little more insight. We're just waiting to hear of her first ring entry! :biggrin1:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Lynne - have we caught your eye? Are you considering showing one of yours or getting a new one? I have thoroughly enjoyed the sport - we got into showing dogs as a family activity. I thought it sounded way more fun than becoming a soccer mom. And let me tell you it is. Go for it girl. * Move on down my way and we'll have a blast together.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> yes, yes.... I have had Missy in a couple of shows. I enjoy it alot also. I had to give it up this summer, very busy at work and my daughters wedding in August took all my money and time.
> 
> I have relatives in California....I wondering if they would mind if I visit with a dog:biggrin1:


----------



## hkolzow (Jul 11, 2007)

*Those red shoes.....*



Leeann said:


> I have to post these pictures for Melissa, she was the first person I thought of when I seen this little girl in the ring. Who else would wear red shoes when showing??
> 
> What an amazing handler this little girl is.


Corinne is my daughter and funny as it may seem...... she loves red......day before she had on a red suit and those red shoes!!! hehehe!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Lynne - goodness you'd always be welcome here (dog included). What fun that you've already started showing. I'll have to go look up the thread. Good luck and have fun!!!! Can't wait for your updated show news.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Hannah:

Welcome-Welcome to the forum I was really happy to see your post. I missed Corinne in her red suit & shoes-heck I missed most of the show.

And everyone you are so right when you say what a Handler that young lady is-she and Rein are amazing together. Infact all three of Hannah's girls are great in the ring. I have had so much fun this year posting about them on our Club web-site. Give everyone a hug from me and give that Truman a special hug.

And tell the girls Frannie is doing just fine-we go to the vet next week to check the crystals.

Hugs
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Miss Frannie (Foster child)


hkolzow said:


> Corinne is my daughter and funny as it may seem...... she loves red......day before she had on a red suit and those red shoes!!! hehehe!!


----------



## hkolzow (Jul 11, 2007)

Pat
you are too kind.....we had a blast at Nationals....and I have to say I am so happy Miss Frannie is staying right where she belongs!! When I die.... I hope I come back as one of your fur kids!! We love seeing you and what bummer you missed most of the show.....hopefully next year the rescue table will be in the ballroom!

Hannah


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

hkolzow said:


> Corinne is my daughter and funny as it may seem...... she loves red......day before she had on a red suit and those red shoes!!! hehehe!!


 Hannah,
Glad to see you here, welcome my friend!!!

Your daughters are so precious and what wonderful young ladies they are. Corinne is a natural in the ring and she is ONLY 8 years old and does better then many pro's!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Hannah,
> Glad to see you here, welcome my friend!!!
> 
> Your daughters are so precious and what wonderful young ladies they are. Corinne is a natural in the ring and she is ONLY 8 years old and does better then many pro's!!!!


Welcome Hannah your daughter is amazing to watch in the ring.

And Kathy remember that magazine I took to read on the way home? YES I was crying on the airplane reading Corinne's story.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Rescue was in the room the first day but it worked so much better for us to be outside in the hall-we could talk to so many people that way and were not in the way of the dogs & handlers going in & out of the ring. Maybe next year the room will be bigger like in Denver. We were in the room there and it worked good. But this year the room was just too small for everything.

Pat


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It was nice to have the rescue table in the room, so we didnt miss much but... we kept getting shooshed by the judges as were all chatting so much. I agree Pat, I think in the longrun it was better outside the room!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome Hannah! I, too, absolutely enjoyed watching your daughters in the ring. Loved the dedication and professionalism they show. Great job!

Kathy, what fun to be so nicely greeted by Lisa and her girls!! You deserve it. 

Amanda, THIS big girl DID cry at that video! What a great clip of the best of breed. I feel like I'm back there again. I'd do it all over tomorrow if I could!! I was so darn happy for you and for Kathy, as well as the other handlers, breeders and Havs that I know. It is a thrill and, just like Leeann, I wept like a baby at times. lol 

Pictures, people!! MORE pics please! :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ok, now that I have been directed to the correct thread - thanks Marj:whip:  Here is a video of the quilt drawing. enjoy and i will post lots more videos later.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

This is a video os Miss Gucci in one of her many outfits!! 2 days and she had more outfit changes than any of us!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Here is our sweet Dasher during one of show! Not sure which it was but he is SUCH A CUTIE!!!!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have 4 videos from the rescue parade. The first three are for Patti!!
Miss Paige, Mr Roman and Frannie -


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

And the funniest little rescue girl!! Watch out, it is a wet one!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh Laurie is just brings me to tears all over again. As I type Little Miss Betzie is laying on your blanket you got her in her bed. I soo want to take a pic but I know she will move. She looks cute.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

i just do not understand how people can be so cruel. My friend works at a vet and someone came in and there dog was getting ready to be euthanized and they asked the owner if they wanted to come in the room and say there good-byes and he was like no why do I have to. Just broke my heart. All the workers went back there and was loving on the dog....at least he was loved on before he crossed over.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

All animals are entitled to that care!!! I want to see a picture of her on her blanket!!! I can say that all these HRI pups ARE so loved now!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Linda, thanks for cross posting to the HRI people, I had no idea how to do it properly!!

Anyone interested in videos of the final show??


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Laurie, THANKS! IF you don't mind can I send that video out to friends and family??? That is Dash trying rally! Oh all those tight leads... maybe I skip the obedience friends


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Love the videos Laurie! :becky:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Laurief said:


> Linda, thanks for cross posting to the HRI people, I had no idea how to do it properly!!
> 
> Anyone interested in videos of the final show??


Laurie, great job on the video's. I posted here yesterday, but now can't see my post, oh well. I was so proud of Amanda and Dasher, more because they had not really had any formal training and Amanda felt they could do it. I LOVE your confidence Amanda, and how you know your dogs so well. I am proud of you!!!!!eace:

YES, LET'S SEE THE FINAL SHOW!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awww, thanks Kathy! I really just wanted him to have a fun experience. Too bad I walked by the sign. I think he would have had his first Q. To be honest, what separates the doing well in rally to just passing is the in between the signs and just the walking on the leash. Dash knows all the signs, however, he knows how to walk like a show dog! I was very happy with his performance as he is just a baby still. He just loves to learn!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Laurie, great job on the video's. I posted here yesterday, but now can't see my post, oh well. I was so proud of Amanda and Dasher, more because *they had not really had any formal training and Amanda felt they could do it. I LOVE your confidence Amanda*, and how you know your dogs so well. I am proud of you!!!!!eace:
> 
> YES, LET'S SEE THE FINAL SHOW!!!


Kathy~ May I remind you that Amanda's confidence is not only in her own dogs. You may remember the confidence she had in another little hav who'd had no formal training, either... :biggrin1:

Laurie~ Great videos! I love the one w/Isabella


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurie, it was soooooo much fun looking at those video clips! Almost felt like I was there too! ound: Just had a couple of Cosmos. Can you tell??? :suspicious: :biggrin1:

Way to go Amanda and Dasher! That was fun to see again. 

Pat, I think you are such a wonderful person to take in those 3 lovely rescues. They are adored and so lovely. I am glad I got to meet you and your furbabies in person. 

You know what we should have done, Laurie? We should have videotaped ourselves in the bar or at the buffet and banquet. Those would have been fun to see! Next time..... :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Amanda, of course you can share then with anyone you want - get that handsome boy out there!!
Kathy, of course I know YOU want to see the final videos - haha - and rightly so!!
Here are some if the finals


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Kathy~ May I remind you that Amanda's confidence is not only in her own dogs. You may remember the confidence she had in another little hav who'd had no formal training, either... :biggrin1:
> 
> Laurie~ Great videos! I love the one w/Isabella


:whoo: Yaaaaaaay for Tori and Leslie! Ah yes, Amanda has lots of enthusiasm and I think if I lived near her, I'd be in all those agility/rally shows too! Way to go, ladies.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Here is a video of a pup we sat with, and they decided he would look so cute in thes aviator glasses - adorable huh?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

And my last one, the final and Vallee's win!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Now that was totally cool! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh Laurie you did so well with the videos! I love them! I really liked the judge too and I cried watching the ending again!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie- you were just as confident if not more! You know you have a smart girl and you work hard with her! Now I think we should meet halfway in Chicago and both play in the rally ring!!!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Well you all know what I am doing after watching those great video's. Thanks Laurie!!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Miss Paige is not a Rescue-I was a VERY LUCKY LADY to find Miss Paige from a WONDERFUL Breeder who was retiring her from their breeding program. And after talking to some of the people at Nationals I have to say I WAS SO LUCKY I got her-I think Paige was ready to be an "only fur-kid" and picked me. And Barb & Michele was wonderful enough to trust me to Love her the way they did. Paige was my first Havanese and after I had her for about a year I found HRI and then along came my Rommy Man who I fostered then adopted after Rommy there were a few more fosters till Frannie came. She like Rommy has decided she wanted to stay with us.

Miss Paige was in the Parade of Champions-her registered name is 
CH Wincroft's Charming Paige Payasa-she is a Buster girl. And I think she looks like her daddy just a little but if you ask her mom-YOYO she will tell you nope she looks like her.

And if things go right will a lot of fingers being crossed Paige may try the show ring again as a Veteran next year.

And I have to say how really wonderful it was to meet you and the others on the forum. Makes Nationals next year that more exciting-knowing I am going to see all of you again.

Pat
Miss Paige
Mr Rommy
Ms Frannie

QUOTE=marjrc;176166]Laurie, it was soooooo much fun looking at those video clips! Almost felt like I was there too! ound: Just had a couple of Cosmos. Can you tell??? :suspicious: :biggrin1:

Way to go Amanda and Dasher! That was fun to see again.

Pat, I think you are such a wonderful person to take in those 3 lovely rescues. They are adored and so lovely. I am glad I got to meet you and your furbabies in person. 

You know what we should have done, Laurie? We should have videotaped ourselves in the bar or at the buffet and banquet. Those would have been fun to see! Next time..... :biggrin1:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Pat, as I posted the videos, I did question myself as I remembered you telling me that Miss Paige was not a rescue - sorry for mis-stating that!!

I am so glad that I was able to get all these videos!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Larie:

It's not a problem-Everyone knows Miss Paige came from a Great Breeder who was just wanting to let Paige become more of a Princess than she was while living with them. They love their "fur-kds" so much and take such great care of them so I was really lucky to be the one Paige picked to have really spoil her.

I loved your videos and am so very proud of being a Foster mom & getting to show my other two kids off in their Parade. Last year Rommy took part in the Rescue Parade and I did not get the Princess in the Parade of Champions so this year was really her year to get a ribbon. But as luck would have it all three of my "kids" got a ribbon-more stuff for their scrap books.

Laurie-Hugs dear friend.

Pat


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leeann, pass the tissue, will ya ?









Laurie, I have goosebumps watching that all over again. Thank you for that!

Sorry about that, Pat! I actually didn't know about Miss Paige... or I simply forgot. Man, I have a hard time remembering who is from where and all the connections. I know some, but I still have a ways to go before I figure most of it out! lol All 3 of your furbabies are just wonderful and I'm so happy that they found you.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Marj-

You are like me-half the time I can't remember who has which darling "fur-kid". Then I remember the dog & forget the person-LOL.

Today my hubby told me how lucky I was to have the kids allow me to share the house with them-must have been crabby since he had to share the bed last night with the three of them and on top of that we had a Thunderstorm and Frannie had to sleep under the covers. Then the Princess had to have belly rubs by "daddy" since Frannie was getting attention. He said my house is a zoo and nobody sleeps the night trhough- Then it was raining & we had to carry the girls out to go potty and even had to take the Rommy Man out-guess he thought mom should carry him out because the girls got carried out.

Hugs to eveyone 
Pat
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*you tube to other sites*

I just copied the link off the youtube site and posted only that.

And as for our hubbies complaining about the dogs...have you ever seen them when they think no one is watching! LOL

My dogs are my husband's first...he only had outdoor cats as a child. He never knew the thrill of a boy and a dog. Now he does. We have another friend who is a tough guy...also with his first dog. He was very concerned about the pet sitter when they went on vacation and totally interviewed her up and back! LOL

Aren't we all lucky!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*speaking of photos*

Have we seen Miss Frannie on this list yet?

I didn't go to the nationals but I am still excited with all of your excitement! Did anyone make up a Forum Album to share at next years event?

The forum goes to nationals...


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Linda:

Miss Frannie is my Foster girl-11 going on 12 with the medical problems. She went to Nationals and decided she wanted to come home and live with my "fur-kids" for the rest of her life. So I am in the process of adopting her. 

If you go to the HRI web-site Frannie is the First pupster on the picture then me & the Rommy Man are next to her. And if you look at the pictures from the National Speciality she is in the Rescue Parade-with red bows in her hair-they have a really good picture of both her & Rommy Man-Rommy is the big boy who looks like a part Bichon.

Pat


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*the Vallee strut*

Look at that girl strut her stuff. The way her coat goes swish swish, and I swear she is smiling the whole time. Kathy you must be in havanese heaven!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Pat - Thats great that Frannie is comign to live with you!! It's a good thing you had her in that stroller, or I'm sure she would have gone missing.. lol ... lots of unsuspecting hav snatchers around..

Ryan


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I know Ryan-that's why I kept the "kids" close to mom-LOL.

Hugs to everyone
Pat
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie (who is starting to play with toys and come to the name-Frannie Annie)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh Pat, that is so wonderful. I think Frannie knew who her mommy was when we saw her at National. Just going to be a tighter stroller!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Our Professional Picture!*

I just love it! Yes, I did have to ask Kathy where I am suppose to look- the dog, the camera, etc


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

:whoo: It's a GREAT picture, Amanda!!! Oh how nice to see you and Dasher boy all professional-looking. :biggrin1: Congratulations again, my friend.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo:Amanda & Dasher I LOVE it! :whoo:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a great picture Amanda!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Is anyone here actually ordering the video??? (would making copies of it be frowned upon??) lol

Ryan


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Beautiful photo, Amanda! You and Dasher look great!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Amanda & Dasher you both looked great in that picture.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

:whoo:Amanda & Dasher, a great pair.:whoo:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Amanda you and Dasher look great in that picture!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a fabulous photo Amanda! You must be very proud! That boy is striking!:first:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:becky: Today my mail lady came knocking at my door and had a package. She asked me to sign for it,so I did. I took the package thinking my oldest probably ordered something off of ebay and didn't tell me. I looked at who it was from---it was Marj! And it was to ME!!!! 

I was actually kinda stumped that she would be sending me something(too early for quilt blocks)....but when I saw the lovely card and red boa------:whoo: I was thrilled! I can not believe how sweet it was for those of you who got to attend Nationals to think of me. Gosh--you guys are so sweet and thoughtful! Thank you for the nice mugs and those almonds! YUM! The card was most touching and I cried a little. Thank you all for being so kind. I was with you all in spirit and I want to thank you from the bottom of my heart for the momentos/memories. I love you all! :grouphug:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Julie, I was wondering when your package would arrive! haha.. Cool mugs eh?

Now all you need is a picture with LL Cool J! 

Ryan


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Ryan, 
I think she's holding out for getting her own picture with Oprah next year in Chicago!

Of course we were thinking of you Julie! How could we not?

Beverly


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Boy - It's about time that darn package arrived!!!! We certainly were thinking of you Julie while we were there, and knew you would like the mugs! I drink my coffee from mine every morning!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am glad that you got your package!!! We all thought about you!!!! I hope to be able to meet ya next year!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

You guys are so sweet!:kiss: I feel bad though because some of you must be missing your mugs? I'd hate to take someone else's and now they have none.  

They are cute though huh??? 

Thank you so much!:hug:

The package did take a long time to reach me. It looks like Marj sent it on Sept.9...and it cost her a small fortune to send it! Gosh---I just LOVE you guys!!!:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm bumping this so all the newbies can drool over the Hav pics and get to know some of our names/faces. This was so much fun! I wish I could go to the Cdn. one coming up as well, but just can't do it this year.

Enjoy the pics and stories everyone!! :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL I *just* saw the latest posts in here about Julie's pkg! Talk about being behind!!! lol Julie had pm'd me already, so I knew the parcel got there. I did take a bit of time to send it and figured it might be a week or more before you got to see it.

No one went without mugs at all, Julie, so dont' worry!

Laurie, I use mine regularly too and think of the Specialty every time.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That was such a sweet thing for you guys to do---I really really appreciate you all thinking about me.....:grouphug:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Bumping.......... :bump2: :bump2:

Remember now, this is *2008* National in Virginia! :biggrin1: Does anyone have pictures they didn't post yet?? :boink:


----------

